# Caja AB36 Cerwin Vega



## Danielv

Hola amigos foristas, me comentaron que la caja ab36 de cerwin vega tiene un detalle en el agujero donde esta el parlante...

me dijeron que no es un circulo completo sino que tiene como dos semicirculos a los lados haciendo la forma de un 8 o algo asi por estilo, sabra alguien que ventajas tiene esto en el sonido? alguien tiene una imagen o un plano donde esto se refleje ?

aki adjunto una imagen de la caja


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Yo tambien tengo la misma duda, pero a mi me parece que es un medio circulo, no un ocho.


----------



## Danielv

aja.... algo asi... osea... lleva dos semi circulos en dos lugares simetricos..... pero en realidad no se las caracteristicas ni las medidas.... asi que seguiremos buscando o esperaremos a que alguien nos ayude...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

yo tengo el plano con todas las medidas en centimetros, lo unico que me falta es la parte del orificio del parlante, aunque yo he visto los clones de esas cajas (hechas en casa) y el orificio lo hacen totalmente circular y suena muy bien, la verdad es que no se para que le hacen esa forma al orificio, de todas maneras dejame escanear el plano y pronto lo subo al foro.
saludos....
ojala pronto alguien mas se interese en le tema, para solucionar esta duda


----------



## electrico

hola a mi tambien me gustaria tener esos planos encontre varios parecidos pero no se si tendran la misma respuesta en este foro tambien hay varios planos smilares si puedes postea tus planos que yo tambien voy a seguir buscando.Saludos.


----------



## Pablo16

Hola.

Dejo un video de la AB36 por dentro, talvés despeje algunas dudas.

YouTube - AB-36 Chamber & Driver

Saludos.


----------



## Pablo16

Cayeron en mis manos un par de planos que se supone son de rebotes Cerwin Vega, lo encontré en un foro de habla inglesa.

Edit: Observando dichos planos con las imágenes internas que pone cerwin vega en su página de internet se notan muchas diferencias, la más notoria es el frente de las cajas.







Saludos


----------



## josesoto

muchas gracias  por la información,  me dijeron que son uno s de los mejores y estoy pensando construirlo , yo estoy buscando  del turbosond ( tsw 118 ) las mediadas exactas ya que lo  tengo a medio  construir y no se como es  la parte de adelante, los detalles que tiene ya que solo hay fotos  pero no son de buena calidad, y no  se ve muy bien como es la cruz  cuantos centímetro  tiene los detalles,   gracias


----------



## josesoto

les mando la foto a medio construir  la parte que esta marcado  de negro,  tiene que ser  al  borde  de la  madera o tengo que entrarme unos centimertros y cuanto es  gtacias


----------



## dcmdcm

una aclaracion, el b36, no es el mismo modelo que el ab-36, el b36 es un modelo un tanto anterior, y creo que ya no se produce mas, por lo tanto los planos posteados del b36, no son iguales a la imagen del ab36. en el ab-36, el discipador parece ser parte integral de la boca, para lograr que todo el frente de la caja sea el area de la boca y asi tener mejor respuesta en graves

aqui les dejo los que tengo del ab36.

y si lo construyen comenten como les fue


----------



## dcmdcm

el unico detalle que no esta muy claro en el dibujo de arriba es en la garganta, el dibujo de arriba muestra que donde se monta el altavoz, las dos tablas que estan ahi, las perforaciones en las dos son del mismo diametro, pero encontre un dibujo donde ponen la segunda con un diametro mas pequeno, no estoy seguro cual es la correcta, pero esta ultima generaria mas presion en la garganta y podria generar mas spl. Si alguien lo prueba que me avise.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

disculpen la tardanza, pero las medidas que iba a postear no salieron bien al escanear el dibujo, de todas formas son las mismas que posteo dcm dcm, por aca pregunte sobre el tema y me confundieron mas, dijeron que el orificio es redondo pero de un diametro menor, otros me dicen que tiene forma de 8 acostado, entonces no se a quien creerle, pero si se aumenta el spl.


----------



## dcmdcm

Bueno, pues por lo menos, la forma de 8 acostado no creo que tuviera sentido, por que el area efectiva de la garganta solo seria un poco mas grande, lo cual se podria lograr tambien dejando un solo circulo pero con mayor diametro, y a mi parecer es mas facil de esta forma.

Lo cierto es que no he tenido oportunidad de probarlo, cuando pueda probarlo, pongo los resultados, Pero lo cierto es que mientras menor area tenga la graganta mayor presion habra en esta y mayor spl generara, aunque la boca y el largo del horn deberian ser mayores para reproducir las mismas frecuencias.


----------



## diotipalomo

camaradas   le agradeseria   com mi alma  si algunos de ustedes  tiene  las medidas  del cerwin wega L36 por favor nesesito su ayuda  mi tio me regalo  4 bajo cerwin wega  como regalo de mi cumpleaño  como el save que ami lo que me gusta es el sonido   me regalo eso bajo  y  yo quiero acerle su caja original  ya que estan nuevo


----------



## dcmdcm

Mira, aqui te dejo las medidas que tengo para el L36 de Cerwin Vega, no estoy seguro si son las correctas (las encontre en internet), pero la verdad es que yo creo que con los mismos altavoces podrias hacer unas AB-36, de hecho creo que la AB-36 solo es una nueva edicion de la L36, Pero de cualquier modo, espero te sirvan y si las construyes postees los resultados.

saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

que paso con las medidas que se iban a postear en el foro, porque ya no puedo ver la otra pagina del foro? eran 3 paginas y solo veo 2.


----------



## omar12345

Si es cierto yo tambien estoy esperando las medidas para poder construir la caja.. si alguin sabe donde estan por favor decirme
gracias


----------



## nachoti

Saludos,

Tengo esta información sobre los Cerwin Vega, espero les sea de utilidad.

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

gracias por tu información nachoti, pero lo que pasa es que hace algun tiempo un amigo forista comentó que tenia unas medidas que habia comprado a un venezolano las cuales pesaban mucho y no las podia subir al foro, por eso las hiban a subir en un sevidor gratuito pero al fin no se supo que paso, ya que nuestra inquietud principal es la forma del orificio en donde va el parlante.
muchas gracias de todas formas


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aqui lo hacen asi.....


----------



## aldemarar

bueno lo del 8 es cierto porque un construtor de cajas me dijo pero ellos no  te pasan los planos yo tengo algunos planos parecidos pero el orificio es rectangular


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola muchachos, ahora que estuve viajando mire unos sonidos (Pickups) de cartagena y tuve la fortuna de observar una de estas cajas destapadas y sin parlante, aqui les muestro la foto que le tome para que vean el detaye del orificio y mas o menos hagan un calculo de cuanto mide. 

Segun lo que he leido, esto se hace para aumentar aun mas la presion inicial en la garganta de la caja.

Saludos, y comenten sus experiencias....


----------



## profex

Este es un modelo B-52 con prestaciones muy parecidas, se aprecia perfectamente la forma del  orificio...

http://www.b-52pro.com/models/LX18V2.html

Saludos.


----------



## lewil

que tipo de madera se usa para armar estos cajones? le agradezco sus respuestas


----------



## aldemarar

lewil dijo:
			
		

> que tipo de madera se usa para armar estos cajones? le agradezco sus respuestas


puedes utilisar triples pero estas cajas son para parlantes de mucha potencia


----------



## lewil

maderas triple? no entiendo muy bien tu respuestas podrias ser mas especifico gracias!


----------



## aldemarar

madera contrachapada es la que bienen varias capas de madera delgadas, para esa caja nesesitas de 20mm


----------



## lewil

gracias! que diferencia tienen los cajones AB36 de los L36?


----------



## josesoto

Al parecer a mejorado la información de esta clase de cajas, yo ahora me voy  por el cerwin vega  me parece   que con toda esta información  me  pondré manos a la obra,  y lo venderé mi  TSW118 turbosoun  que los contrui hace 7 mesec  y los cambiare por los cerwinvega,  si hay alguien mas que complementaria a toda esta información seria muy bueno, por ahí  comento  que  habia planos extra secreto   seria muy bueno que los envíen, ah  muy interesante los orificios del parlante  eso si es nuevo. Construiré  8 cajitas  y espero que la inversión  sea todo un éxito  gracias Atte.jose soto


----------



## dcmdcm

bueno, aqui les dejos unos planos que segun recuerdo consegui aqui mismo, no se por que ya no estan.

la unica correccion es la de el orificio de la garganta, se hace de esa forma para aumentar la presion en esta parte, que al final se traduce en mayor spl, y la parte donde va montado el altavoz lleva una tabla con el orificio circular que es donde se agarra el altavoz y sobre esta la que tiene la otra forma, asi como se alcanza a ver en la imagen del B52, esto forma la "Compression Chamber" o Camara de compresion. 

Usando este tipo de cajones, alguna vez encontre en internet que se pueden acomodar en cierto arreglo para aumentar aun mas la presion sonora sin tener que aumentar la potencia o el numero de cajones. A ver si lo pruebo en estos dias y pongo los resultados.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

La tapa de aluminio es la que ayuda a extraer el calor generado dentro de la camara de compresion y ayuda a la refrigeracion del altavoz.


----------



## dcmdcm

exactamente, debido al movimiento del cono, y la presion que se genera por esto, va a haber calor, mayor cuando el movimiento del cono sea mayor, y esto genera un fenomeno de compresion de la senal acustica y se pierde spl y esta parte aluminio es un discipador que mantiene el funcionamiento correcto a altas potencias. Aunque se puede contruir sin eso y tambien funciona bien, solo no hay que forzar tanto el altavoz. Los modelos anteriores no lo traian y funcionaban bien.


----------



## vororuz

no se aprecia bien en una ocaccion yo realize un agujero en forma de corazon y se escuchaba bien


----------



## alar

bueno soy aldemarar,les cuento que ese sistema funciona solo com parlante de potencias altas reales,ya muchos no usan este sistema


----------



## Tacatomon

alar dijo:


> bueno soy aldemarar,les cuento que ese sistema funciona solo com parlante de potencias altas reales,ya muchos no usan este sistema



Otra cuenta???...

Bueno, aportando al tema, no creen que ya es demasiada compresion para la forma en la que trabaja la AB36, mas aun si le añadimos esos "tapones" a ala boca de la bocina. 
YO creo que tanto una mejoria, lo creo mas un elemento de estres. Yo nada mas pienso esto:
Si tomamos en cuenta el calor que genera el woofer a unos 1000W, luego, por la forma de trabajar de las Horn Loaded en la que el parlante no se desplaza demasiado, tomando en cuanta que la parte del imán está sellada, es obvio que el parlante se estresa mucho a esa potencia. Ahora, encima de eso, reduzcamoles su unico desfogue... No lo creo muy conveniente. Pero quizáz hablo mucho al p**o ya que no se lo que realmente pasa en las entrañas de ese cajón acustico.

Mi punto de vista.

Saludos!!!


----------



## aldemarar

ya mande a fabricar mis cerwin vega y traen la tapa del frente en aluminio y les boy a colocar parlantes eminence omega pro 15" cuando las termine subo fotos


----------



## Tacatomon

aldemarar dijo:


> ya mande a fabricar mis cerwin vega y traen la tapa del frente en aluminio y les boy a colocar parlantes eminence omega pro 15" cuando las termine subo fotos



¿15"? No serán de 18".

Esperamos las fotos de tu proyecto!!!

See you later!


----------



## mayway

hola buenas tardes quisiera un plano de un monitor cerwin vega que sea para 2 bajos de 15 pulgadas que sea de los modelos mas recientes de este año que tengo tiempo buscandolos pero solo consigo los planos de hace 4 o 5 años ya esos modelos de monitores no se estan usando casi agracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola aldemarar, cuanto cuesta la fabricada de la tapa de aluminio del cerwin vega, de que grueso es el aluminio.

Saludos


----------



## aldemarar

oscar lo que pasa es que la lamina de aluminio la venden completa, los dos bajos mios de suerte le colocaron las tapas de aluminio porque quedo de un trabajo grande que hisieron y la lamina es mas o menos de 4mm de grueso


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Te hago la pregunta porque en cartagena fabrican esas tapas y quedan de mas o menos 4mm de grueso y le hacen unas figuras como el radiador original y la parte donde va el logo de cerwin vega, quedan bien vacanas, de lejos parecen las originales, ademas que las hacen con el doblés en el medio, pero no se a como seran.

El aluminio de las tuyas es liso comun y corriente o corrugado?

Saludos.


----------



## pollomisionero

Hola,soy de  misiones ,queria saber que diferencia hay en el sonido de esta caja comparada con la sh1810 ?gracias ......................


----------



## Tacatomon

pollomisionero dijo:


> Hola,soy de  misiones ,queria saber que diferencia hay en el sonido de esta caja comparada con la sh1810 ?gracias ......................



Si pones una foto de esa caja que mencionas, te podemos ayudar mejor, aunque de cajón te digo que no se que caja es, y probablemente nunca la he escuchado.

Saludos!!!


----------



## aldemarar

oscar monsalvo dijo:


> Te hago la pregunta porque en cartagena fabrican esas tapas y quedan de mas o menos 4mm de grueso y le hacen unas figuras como el radiador original y la parte donde va el logo de cerwin vega, quedan bien vacanas, de lejos parecen las originales, ademas que las hacen con el doblés en el medio, pero no se a como seran.
> 
> El aluminio de las tuyas es liso comun y corriente o corrugado?
> 
> Saludos.


 
si son lisas y sobre las que funden en cartagena vi las del rey de rocha y no me gustaron tienen un mal acabado,les quedo el aluminio poroso


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola.

Aldemar encontre una foto en donde se aprecian las tapas de aluminio lisa, aqui pregunté pero venden es el corrugado a $360000 la lamina y creo que la mandada a hacer por tapa en cartagena sale a $50000 cada una.

Estoy averiguando con un amigo de B/quilla que hace cajas (Le dicen Chacho) me dijeron que el las hacia, pero no se a como.

Todo sea por reducir la compresion de potencia, no por lujo;-)

Saludos.


----------



## KERLY

hola soy kerly  y soy nuevo en el foro . estoy interesado en 2 cajas para bajo de 18  y tengo 2 modelo  la cerwin vega y la horn loaded  con laberinto  cual me recomiedan espero respuesta gracias...


----------



## vicmagucas

Una pregunta, como calcular estas cajas para cualquier parlante tomando como base las especificación del parlante en particular


----------



## aldemarar

oscar monsalvo dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Aldemar encontre una foto en donde se aprecian las tapas de aluminio lisa, aqui pregunté pero venden es el corrugado a $360000 la lamina y creo que la mandada a hacer por tapa en cartagena sale a $50000 cada una.
> 
> Estoy averiguando con un amigo de B/quilla que hace cajas (Le dicen Chacho) me dijeron que el las hacia, pero no se a como.
> 
> Todo sea por reducir la compresion de potencia, no por lujo;-)
> 
> Saludos.


 


no se si tu amigo sera el mismo que conosco que fue el que me hiso los dos bajos ,porque este es chacho audio y vive por las nieves pero chacho creo que anda por valledupar hasiendo unos trabajos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Sip, es el mismo chacho compañero, el esta aqui en valledupar haciendo unas cajas de unas amplificaciónes, el man trabaja muy bien, precisamente por eso es que estaba averiguando las tapas, pero como que no es el precisamente el que las hace si no que conoce a alguien en barranquilla que las hace, nos dijo tambien que se podia comprar media lamina y de hay sacar 8 tapas, 4 para mi y 4 para un amigo que tambien va hacer 4 cajas cerwin.

Por ahora voy a ponerle tapas de madera normales con formipack, cuando consiga las de aluminio las reemplazo.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

Buenas tardes estoy empezando en esto del audio digamos de alta potencia, me compre un power topp pro TRX2500 serie, dice que es de 2200w, un bajo bohen KN6018 de 18" de 1200w, y una trompeta bohen MH200 75W RMS, 150W maximo, y estoy haciendo un cajon AB36 el cual baje el plano de aqui ahora subo fotos del proceso, y tengo 2 bohen de 15" de 220W en un X1, mi pregunta es voy bien con lo que tengo?, este va hacer el sonido para mi casa digamos que es un sitio semi abierto, y me gustaria saber si para este bajo me recomiendan hacerle la forma del medio 8 (por asi llamarlo) que lleva en la garganta el cerwin vega, gracias de antemano


----------



## aldemarar

que parlantes piensas colocar  en elcajon AB36


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

aldemarar dijo:


> que parlantes piensas colocar  en elcajon AB36



un  BOHEN 1200W


----------



## aldemarar

no conosco ese parlante ni e encontrado nada sobre el ¿tendras la pagina del fabricante para ver los datos?


----------



## luis ander

hola amigo si tienes razon esa caja lleva un semi circulo casi que en forma de erradura no lleva todo el circulo abierto...


----------



## aldemarar

luis ander dijo:


> hola amigo si tienes razon esa caja lleva un semi circulo casi que en forma de erradura no lleva todo el circulo abierto...


 como asi no te entiendo lo de la forma de herradura


----------



## luis ander

hola amigo compre 2 cajas arañas con 2 bajos de 800w me podrian informar que planta seria buena para esas dos cornetas.... aunque tengo una pyramd de 800 le podria colocar esa o otra me darian su opinion GRACIASSS

osea lleva dos tablas una que es el circulo depende del bajo que vayas a usar y la otra que lleva esa forma, te explico haces la circunferencia hasta la mitad.de verdad amigo no vas a entender tendre que hacer y escanearla para enviartela...


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

aldemarar dijo:


> no conosco ese parlante ni e encontrado nada sobre el ¿tendras la pagina del fabricante para ver los datos?



mira aqui


----------



## luis ander

amigo esta es la forma que lleva el agujero espero les sirva a todos...

aqui te dejo la forma del agujero


----------



## aldemarar

compañero *DJ UNDERGROUND* creo que esos parlantes no te van a servir con esos orifisios ya que son de 600w rms mejor asle el orificio normal para que te rindan mas 
saludos


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

aldemarar dijo:


> compañero *DJ UNDERGROUND* creo que esos parlantes no te van a servir con esos orifisios ya que son de 600w rms mejor asle el orificio normal para que te rindan mas
> saludos


viejo ya el cajon esta listo y sonando y suena MUY BIEN para mi gusto, tengo una licoreria y los estantes vibran al igual que todas las puertas de la casa jajajaja con la mita del sonido de la planta, seria cuestion de escuchar opiniones de alguien que escuche el cajon, bota vastante aire y si te paras al frente te pega en el pecho jajajaja en lo que pueda subo un video, como ya dije seria cuestion de otras opiniones a ver como suena



aldemarar dijo:


> ya mande a fabricar mis cerwin vega y traen la tapa del frente en aluminio y les boy a colocar parlantes eminence omega pro 15" cuando las termine subo fotos



de 15"? de cuanto vatios son tus parlantes

otra cosa tengo entendido que cada caja de cerwin vega tiene su propio modelo de corneta, y de paso son varios modelos de caja, asi que la unica forma de que una caja copia suene a las mil maravilla es que los planos sean copiado de una caja original desarmada, y poniendole la corneta cerwin vega que utiliza el modelo de caja que se copie, si me equivoco por favor me corrigen,



aldemarar dijo:


> compañero *DJ UNDERGROUND* creo que esos parlantes no te van a servir con esos orifisios ya que son de 600w rms mejor asle el orificio normal para que te rindan mas
> saludos



viejo me acabo de fijar que la caja de la B52 es de 500rms y tiene la compression chamber,


----------



## ingkhonejo

hola que tal soy nuevo en el foro y pues tengo 2 cerwin vega AB-36B originales,pero tambien tengo 2 yamaha SW218V (son frontales) y me gustaria ponerlos en cajones AB-36B de los diseños posteados aqui,me gustaria saber si puedo ponerlos en este tipo de caja,pero afectara ya que los decibeles maximos que trabaja el yamaha son de 98bd y en cuanto a w son de 600 rms,
lo digo por que son pares y son 4 drivers y asi para aumentar la presencia del bajo


----------



## vicmagucas

Coloca mas bien los planos y si es posible la  forma de calcular este tipo de cajas, tengo una serie de ecuaciones pero despues de calcular como se aplica en lo real.


----------



## Cacho

Y por qué no publicás tu ecuaciones y dejamos de dar vueltas...
O dejá de mencionarlo.

El saber que tenés información quizá útil no le sirve a nadie. Publicala y le servirá a muchos.

Saludos


----------



## vicmagucas

Ecuaciones para calcular caja Bass Folded Horn (Front loaded)tipo Cerwin Vega

Nota: No sé como subir imagenes acá para colocar algunos datos gráfico encontrados:

La ecuación para calular la garganta es la siguiente:

De acorde al parlante es:

Nota: En algunos foros en inglés comenta que el área de la garganta de la caja es igual al Sd del parlante, más sin embargo a continuación una manera de calcularlo de ocorde al parlante:


At=(2*pi*Fs*Qts*Vas)/c



At Area de la garganta (Dada en Centimetros cuadrados)
FS Frecuencia de resonancia del parlante (Fo=Fs=Fb)
QTS Es el total de Q del aire en el parlante
VAS Equvalenta al volumen de suspendion del aire en el parlante dado en metros cubicos
c es la velocidad del sonido (344 m/s)
Formula para calcular el área de la boca

So = (1/pi)*(c/2*Fc) exp 2 (exp 2 es elevado a la dos)

Fc es la frecuencia de corte en Hz que deseas para tu caja 
que va desde los 30Hz hasta los 150Hz para bajos

Ecuacion para calcular la contante de flare de la caja (Traduzcan flare)

m=(4*pi*Fc)/c

Ecuación para calcular la longitud del horn


Lhorn =ln(So/At)/m


Formula para calcula la camara de compresion del parlante


Vb= Vas/((Qtd/Qed) exp 2 -1)

Vb el resltado es en litros

Vad=vas del parlante y se da en litros

Bueno estas son todas las formulas pues ahora digan ustedes: Como se mide físcamente la garganta, el horn y la voca físicamente en la madera despues de hallar el resultado.


----------



## osmeldj87

DJ UNDERGROUND dijo:


> Buenas tardes estoy empezando en esto del audio digamos de alta potencia, me compre un power topp pro TRX2500 serie, dice que es de 2200w, un bajo bohen KN6018 de 18" de 1200w, y una trompeta bohen MH200 75W RMS, 150W maximo, y estoy haciendo un cajon AB36 el cual baje el plano de aqui ahora subo fotos del proceso, y tengo 2 bohen de 15" de 220W en un X1, mi pregunta es voy bien con lo que tengo?, este va hacer el sonido para mi casa digamos que es un sitio semi abierto, y me gustaria saber si para este bajo me recomiendan hacerle la forma del medio 8 (por asi llamarlo) que lleva en la garganta el cerwin vega, gracias de antemano


¿tienes algún plano o medidas de la garganta en forma de '' 8 ''?


----------



## vicmagucas

Cómo hago para montar una imagen donde señalo la garganta, el horn y boba de la caja cw ab36 y la referencia del programa hornresp ideal para calcular estos parametros y simularlos antes de construir una caja


----------



## Tacatomon

Prueba subiendo las imagenes a servidores como imageshack o phootobucket.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

buenos dias muchachos les dejo fotos de mis nuevos cerwin ab36 clonados.

Saludos.


----------



## osmeldj87

Muy uenos te quedaron. Yo tambien quiero armar 4. ¿como les hicistes la abertura del woofer? ¿Redonda o en forma de 8?


----------



## Henrick2009

Como se los prometi les comparto la elaboracion de cerwin vega, que les cuento que estuvo algo dificil entender los planos, pero me hicieron de mucha ayuda, y fue un exito espero conseguir planos en 3D y explicados y se los comparto.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Henrick2009 dijo:


> Como se los prometi les comparto la elaboracion de cerwin vega, que les cuento que estuvo algo dificil entender los planos, pero me hicieron de mucha ayuda, y fue un exito espero conseguir planos en 3D y explicados y se los comparto.


 
 Pense que ibas a mostrarnos fotos, que paso...


----------



## tito

y donde estan las fotos???? oscar una pregunta yo estoy por armarme 2 cerwin vega como los tuyos?? como es tu experiencia que tal suenan que alcance tienen y todo eso?????


----------



## katire

hola, hace mucho tiempo hable con un buen amigo mio que hace todo tipos de cajas para minitecas y bueno digo que sabe porque tiene mas de 15 años como minitequeros y cuando alguien te habla de los años 80 y 90 es porque estuvo en la onda de sandy lane, infierno, ZC, neyork people, y muchas mas de las que no recuerdo casi... bien yo me hice la misma pregunta de si las ab-36 era lo mismo de las b-36 y el me dice que no y el porque es que primero la tapa de metal aista el calor que produce el iman, osea que actua como un disipador de temperatura y lo segundo que es simplemente lo de una tapa en forma de un ocho (8) debajo del parlante o bajo, esta tapa con forma de un ocho hace que el bajo suene mucho mas lejos de lo normal, el da una muy buena presion pero esa tapa con esa forma hace que el bajo tenga un alcance bastante considerable, perfecto para los lugares al aire libre, en espacios cerrados tengan cuidado y no rompan los vidrios de las ventanas jejeje ya he visto a mas de un camion de perifoneo con estas cajas y han partido parabrisas de autos... bueno espero haber ayyudado y aclarado algunas dudas,


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

De todas formas el parlante que va a ser montado, debe ser el adecuado ya que al reducirle mas la tobera el como del parlante estará sometido a mucha mas presion y podra romperse si es un cono debil.






Lo de la tapa de aluminio ya se habia comentado que funciona como un disipador de calor para enfriar el aire dentro de la camara y asi evitar la compresion de potencia producida por el calentamiento de la bobina, el aire y el iman y su forma con ese angulo ayuda a terminar la boca de la bocina doblada o folded horn. 

Saludos.


----------



## Edgar Humerez Gusm

como estan amigos parese que el lema es ver paar creer aqui les dejo unas fotos esta caja si que suen bien me dieron bunos resultados en eventos grandes


----------



## sonidomax1

solo queria agradecerte por la ayuda : un millon de gracias


----------



## ialvega

@ingkhonejo hola como estas bueno para mi yo no lo cambiaria ya que los he escuchado y suenan demasiado bien, pero creo que si no puedes colaborar con las medidas exactas y algunas fotos de como va el parlante con lo de las gafas y que parlante trajo de cuanto es el parlante, de cuantas pulgadas es la bobina mejor dicho todo lo que se pueda alguna cosa mi correo es Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com me gustaria que nos colaboraras en cuanto a eso gracias atte ivan


----------



## harched

Edgar Humerez Gusm dijo:


> como estan amigos parese que el lema es ver paar creer aqui les dejo unas fotos esta caja si que suen bien me dieron bunos resultados en eventos grandes



amigo no soy muy experto en este tipo de cajas cerwin vega pero como hacen para meter el parlante en la caja, me ayudarian con las dimenciones para una caja para parlantes de 10"


----------



## aldemarar

harched dijo:


> amigo no soy muy experto en este tipo de cajas cerwin vega pero como hacen para meter el parlante en la caja, me ayudarian con las dimenciones para una caja para parlantes de 10"



en la cuarta foto se ve el agujero por donde entra el parlante 
saludos


----------



## harched

aja por hay los meten y como los atornillan o como a con que los sujetan

alguien sabe las dimenciones para unos parlantes de 10


----------



## ingkhonejo

ialvega dijo:


> @ingkhonejo hola como estas bueno...




hola que tal ivan pues mira ya hice el cambio de cajones y  la verdad se escuchan mejor que si estubieran en el cajon frontal el desempeño de los 4 es formidable aun que estos los tengo con un power crown micro tech 1200 y el driver rack pa el cual hace que trabajen al 100 sin exederce del limite del parlante,aun que los cajones no son cerwin verga,(nunca consegui los planos),encontre unas cajas que igualan las caracteristicas al de un cewin vega original,la unica diferiencia es que la tapa no es de aluminio,y el orifico es completamente cricular,bueno viene con una divicion interna,a diferiencia del cerwin que tiene en al primera parte de arriba una semi-onda mientras que en la parte de abajo tiene un corte recto,en cuanto a las medinas no creo poderlas hacer ahorita ya que estoy en la escuela y apenas tengo tiempo de checar el correo y no tendria tiempo de abrirlos.

saludos.


----------



## ialvega

ok ingkhonejo gracias por la respuesta y me alegro que pudieras colocar los parlantes detodas maneras puedes poner fotos y cuando puedas las medidas ok gracias chao


----------



## overlord

gracias nachoti, me sirvieron mucho los planos y ya comencé a fabricarme unos de contrachapado... qye espero queden de lujo, cuando esten listos les dire que tal quedo.


----------



## Tacatomon

harched dijo:


> aja por hay los meten y como los atornillan o como a con que los sujetan
> 
> alguien sabe las dimenciones para unos parlantes de 10



Con dolor, sudor y un desarmador.













Saludos!!!


----------



## ialvega

tacatomon gracias por las fotos podrias compartir los planos, medidas etc de estos bajos, ha mira les pusistes las gafas a estos bajos y que tipo de parlantese les pusistes desde ya gracias por la repuestas atte Ivan Cartagena - Colombia


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

buenas, habia escrito un texto muy importante para todos, y cuando le di al boton de vista previa me pidieron que hiciera login otra ves y perdi todo lo que habia escrito, hasta me dolio la cabeza, aqui les dejo un par de imagenes y me voy a dormir

les recomiendo que no omitan esa lamina al hacer las cajas cerwin vega, es su secreto:











la lamina de arriba lleba acanalado un circulo para que el cono no pege de esa lamina, unoa 4 o 5 mm
ya me voy 
saludos desde Venezuela


----------



## Cacho

KNIGHTKNIGHT dijo:


> buenas, habia escrito un texto muy importante para todos, y cuando le di al boton de vista previa me pidieron que hiciera login otra ves y perdi todo lo que habia escrito


¿Leíste por acá?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f14/duracion-predeterminada-sesion-31971/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f14/logearse-cada-rato-bueno-30698/


Saludos


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

ok, gracias a Cacho por lo del loging, 

es que antes nunca me habia pasado, y habia escrito un texto muy explicitotal vez el mejor que habia escrito antes XD, sobre la funcion del corte en forma de B del Cerwin Vega. y se me perdio todo

bueno aqui les dejo una imagen de una Caja EL36c original, tomada de un vidieo de yout
en el que un guy le cambia el bajo original por otro bajo, el video es algo fastidioso pero firma 
en dos ocaciones dentro del recinto y se ve muy bien el diseño:

foto:





video de yout:





espero les sirva a todos  lols


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

KNIGHTKNIGHT dijo:


> ok, gracias a Cacho por lo del loging,
> 
> es que antes nunca me habia pasado, y habia escrito un texto muy explicitotal vez el mejor que habia escrito antes XD, sobre la funcion del corte en forma de B del Cerwin Vega. y se me perdio todo



Para que no te vuelva a pasar (me pasó muchas veces) puedes escribir antes en un archivo de texto y luego copiar y pegar al foro.

Seria bueno que compartas esa informacion para todos los que leen el tema

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Es mi imaginación o la estructura del recinto acústico no es de madera, si no de MDF (Min. 5 en adelante)... Siendo un modelo sencillo, quizás esa sea la explicación.


----------



## palomo

Correcto tacato es MDF, por aca en el centro del D.F. habrieron un cervin original y tuve la fortuna de verlo interiormente (aunque los emvidiosos lo taparon luego luego) la tabla que lo sostiene es de ese material.


----------



## Tacatomon

palomo dijo:


> Correcto tacato es MDF, por aca en el centro del D.F. habrieron un cervin original y tuve la fortuna de verlo interiormente (aunque los emvidiosos lo taparon luego luego) la tabla que lo sostiene es de ese material.



Pues así, no queda muy bien el nombre de Cerwin Vega... Están mejor mis cajas todas feas pero de Triplay de 19mm.


----------



## ialvega

KNIGHTKNIGHT gracias amigo, sera que puedes poner las medidas exactas de este bajo que si no estoy mal es el AB-36C porque estoy tras este sistema que se llama Folden Horn y quiero esperimentar sera que los puedes poner para ver si me animo a hacerlos gracias, bueno por otra parte una pregunta es verdad que estos bajos son malos? ya que por hay dicen que los parlantes se rompen eso es verdad? sin mas muchas gracias por la respuesta atte Ivan V.


----------



## aldemarar

si se rompen es porque esta mal echa la caja o los parlantes son remalos


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

1.- por lo de los parlantes que se rompen:
seguro es por que el cajon es fabricado y no le hacen el rebajado circular en la recamara de compresión, ese rebajado es para que el cono no choque con la lamina superior de la recamara. Tambien se puede deber a que el litraje del recinto es demaciado grande para el woofer, en ese caso la excursion es muy larga, si el litraje del recinto supera el maximo recomendado para el woofer

2.- las medidas exactas no las tengo, pero uno las puede hacer viendo esta imagen:




(Imagen original sacada del documento: cv_pro_brochure.pdf)
bajado de la pagina de la cv
en la 4ta pagina creo descargen el archivo y ojeen
documento:

(lo subi a megaupload)

vealo online (tarda en cargar)
http://cerwinvega.com/themes/theme206/products/cv-pro-brochure/index.html

es mi opinion las laminas que entran dentro de otra, creo que la lamina tiene un rebajado donde entra la otra.

en el documento explican la funcion de las partes solo que en english


----------



## Tacatomon

Ese tipo de trabajo se hace con un Router, y se trata de hacer un canal donde tiene que ir acopladas las maderas para una unión buena.
Interesante, con un poco de calma y una calculadora se pueden sacar las medidas de esa cajón.

Saludos!!!

PD: Encontré un paper donde están las medidas de las versiones que yo uso.


----------



## aldemarar

lo de que el parlante se rompa por mucho litraje es raro pense que era lo contrario, por poco litrage ya que hay mas presion de aire que opinan ustedes


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

pues segun los fabricantes de woofer:
si tienes un bajo de 500w RMS

en la caja maxima solo puedes ponerle un 60 u 80% de la potencia, unos 300W +o-
mientras que en la caja minima el maximo de la potencia 500W

claro la caja minima tiene menos rendimiento, la cosa es que en una caja minima, la presión interna limita los movimientos del cono, lo que proteje la integridad de la corneta

mientras que en una caja maxima la corneta tiene tanta libertad como un freeair, lo que hace que los movimientos sean extensos y el woofer no los aguante.

bajense el manual de las kicker CompVR y vean que entre las especificaciones del litraje, recomiendan menos potencia para las cajas maximas


----------



## ialvega

bueno con respecto a lo de el litraje lo que yo ise fue lo siguiente ustedes me diran si esta bien, lo ise con un parlante de 12 pulgadas, 30 cm del parlante de 12 en tonces la profundidad seria el doble y la altura tambien el doble osea que da un area de 60 x 60, entoces como saque yo esto si el parlante de 18 mide 45 cm y lo multiplico por 2 me da 90 esto es mas o menos la altura de el bajo, entoces las del de 12 son altura 60 cm (55.806 cm), ancho 38 cm (37.2 cm), profundidad seria 55.8 cm si esto esta bien porfavor diganme si no porque esta mal atte iva 

ha lo fabrique y suena bastante bien


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

yo creo... segun lo que entendí esta mas o menos bien 
(lo que pasa es que lo hiciste de la forma compleja):

pero al calcular el tamaño de la caja deben fijarse de dos cosas:

1.- El tipo de woofer:
      PowerWoofer: necesita mas aire pero no soporta mucha excursion 
       y reproduce mejor las frecuencias entre (70 y 150Hz)

      SubWoofer: necesita menos aire y soporta mucha excursion 
      y reproduce mejor las frecuencias entre (40 y 90Hz)

2.- El rango de frecuencias a mas utilizar:
     si utilizamos mas bajas frecuencias (entre 30 y 80Hz) el litraje maximo es el mejor
     si utilizamos frecuencias un poco mas altas (entre 70 y 170Hz) el litraje medio es el mejor

entonces si tenemos un PowerWoofer de 12" un litraje maximo seria como de 150Lts
mientras que el del SubWoofer en menor cerca de 100Lts

para medir el litraje del recinto utiliza esta pagina:
http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rftech/box_wizard.asp


has una prueba asi como esta el recinto, y has otra prueba ocupando algo de espacio con un objeto a ver como suena mejor, has varias pruebas con varias frecuencias



en resumen si tenemos un Subwoofer y vamos a utilizar frecuencias entre 80 y 150Hz, hay que hacerle un recinto muy pequeño, solo de unos 10 Lts +o-

Y: no le hagan caso a los programas de simular la respuesta de los bajos, es mejor hacer las pruebas como son, asi he aprendido muchas cosas

*por cierto
muy pronto publicaré un tema especial sobre Folder Horn, en el grupo de sonidistas*


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Todo "parecía" ir mas o menos bien, hasta que:


KNIGHTKNIGHT dijo:


> Y: no le hagan caso a los programas de simular la respuesta de los bajos, es mejor hacer las pruebas como son, asi he aprendido muchas cosas




KNIGHTKNIGHT, paisano. ¿Que es para ti "hacer las cosas como son"?




KNIGHTKNIGHT dijo:


> en resumen si tenemos un Subwoofer y vamos a utilizar frecuencias entre 80 y 150Hz, hay que hacerle un recinto muy pequeño, solo de unos 10 Lts +o-


Como se suele colocar: 



PS: es bonito escribir o decir *volumen*, en vez de *litraje*. Ademas de que, la primera, es la palabra correcta.


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Todo "parecía" ir mas o menos bien, hasta que:
> KNIGHTKNIGHT, paisano. ¿Que es para ti "hacer las cosas como son"?
> Como se suele colocar:
> PS: es bonito escribir o decir *volumen*, en vez de *litraje*. Ademas de que, la primera, es la palabra correcta.




Aclaracion:
el volumen puede medirse en litraje
tal como la tension se mide en voltaje


*de todas formas eso no va con el tema, 
posteen algo referente al tema, no solo criticar solo por creerse la gran cosa*


----------



## Cacho

Haya paz...
Lo que intento marcarte Yoangel en el post no tuvo mala intención. Quizá no eligió las palabras más felices o no las entendiste de la manera que él esperaba, pero no pasa de ser un malentendido.




KNIGHTKNIGHT dijo:


> Aclaracion:
> el volumen puede medirse en litraje
> tal como la tension se mide en voltaje


Y sólo una aclaración sobre tu aclaración:
El volumen se mide (entre otras unidades) en litros, no en litraje, y la tensión en Volt, no en voltaje.
Litraje y voltaje son dos palabras comprensibles, pero no del todo correctas.

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Sencillo _pana_. 

Tu no puedes generalizar, en la manera que lo estas haciendo. 

Un altavoz cualquiera, tiene muchas parámetros que lo caracterizan y diferencian de los demás. 

Es totalmente errado divulgar eso que estás haciendo.  

Infiero que no tienes idea de que significa una Frecuencia de Resonancia de 60Hz en un altavoz que estés utilizando para Subwoofer's, por mencionar un ejemplo. 


Fs es uno de los tantos, tienes Xmax, Qms, Qes, Vas, etc. No puedes juzgar un altavoz solo por su potencia y porque diga "PowerWoofer" en la etiqueta.



PS: Ya, no critico mas. Aunque te digo que es bueno hacerlo, siempre y cuando se tenga bases en la argumentación.


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

yo se TODO lo que me han dicho, 
solo que escribo de la manera mas comprensible, 
si voy a escribir algo referido a la tension lo escribo como voltaje, 
no es lo adecuado *PERO ESTA TOTALMENTE SOBRE ENTENDIDO!!!!!!!!!*



ps: algunas personas no conocen todos los terminos, por eso escribí de la manera mas natural y entendible para todo publico, si me voy referir a algo como la tension, algunas personas no entenderan si no conocen el termino tension por eso colocaria voltaje.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

KNIGHTKNIGHT dijo:


> *por cierto
> muy pronto publicaré un tema especial sobre Folder Horn, en el grupo de sonidistas*



Quedo en espera del aporte, cuando lo hagas avisa para ir a revisar.

Saludos


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

ok, esta semana estoy un poco acupado, pero explicaré muchos "porque"
asi ustedes mismos seran capaces de hacer sus propias cajas, con sus propias medidas
y con su propio efecto, que ustedes decidan,


----------



## Tacatomon

KNIGHTKNIGHT dijo:


> ok, esta semana estoy un poco acupado, pero explicaré muchos "porque"
> asi ustedes mismos seran capaces de hacer sus propias cajas, con sus propias medidas
> y con su propio efecto, que ustedes decidan,



Estaremos muy agradecidos con el aporte KnightKnight.

Saludos!!!


----------



## ingkhonejo

KNIGHTKNIGHT dijo:


> ok, esta semana estoy un poco acupado, pero explicaré muchos "porque"
> asi ustedes mismos seran capaces de hacer sus propias cajas, con sus propias medidas
> y con su propio efecto, que ustedes decidan,



me parece perfecto bro, para asi tener una idea mas clara del como hacerlo bien,y adecuarlo a las necesidades y por supuesto a lo que tenemos


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

y volviendo al tema del CV
esta es la recreacion de la forma del corte en B del video de YouT
solo hay que pasarle una foto, pegarla en Power Point ponerle encima unas autoformas
que queden exactas, y luego darle la forma redonda


----------



## ingkhonejo

exelente bro pero un detalle ya que no solo es hacerlo con una tabla esta forma se tiene que eliminar el frente de la bocina el tipo canal que lleva tal vez esto ayude a mejorar la precion por ahi tengo una imagen que detalla lo que digo mañana la subo


----------



## estebanlagos

Cacho dijo:


> Y por qué no publicás tu ecuaciones y dejamos de dar vueltas...
> O dejá de mencionarlo.
> 
> El saber que tenés información quizá útil no le sirve a nadie. Publicala y le servirá a muchos.
> 
> Saludos


 



software para calcualr recintos acusticos horn loaded (uno De Los Mas Usados creo)

http://www.hornresp.net.ms/



KNIGHTKNIGHT dijo:


> yo se TODO lo que me han dicho,
> solo que escribo de la manera mas comprensible,
> si voy a escribir algo referido a la tension lo escribo como voltaje,
> no es lo adecuado *PERO ESTA TOTALMENTE SOBRE ENTENDIDO!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ps: algunas personas no conocen todos los terminos, por eso escribí de la manera mas natural y entendible para todo publico, si me voy referir a algo como la tension, algunas personas no entenderan si no conocen el termino tension por eso colocaria voltaje.


 



JAJA no te enojes amigo.a todos no dan un reto los moderadores a veces!!!Es La Ley de la convivencia.
estoy esperando el post de las horn loade todavia.no te olvides que prometiste las de las tsw 118 y las tsw 218 de turbosound.


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

otra cosa mas, segun averigué los Cajones Turbosound están hechos con "Contrachapado de Abedul" algunos de 18mm, y el TSW-124 con Contrachapado de Abedul de 1"


----------



## sonomax

fijense que una vez yo mire unos bajos peavey no recuerdo el modelo pero este tenian un diceno parecido solo que el orificio no tenia forma de s   sino tectangula al medio de la bocina y tambiemn tenia resaque


----------



## KERLY

quemas compañeros del foro  bueno les cuento que  ya  empese la elaboracion del clon de las cerwin vega  por cierto son miis primeros par de bajo  que tengo hay lentament  se va trasnformando mi nuevo sonido estoy tan conteto   en fin  el material que las boy  hacer es en table  despues de tanto pensarle entre triple ,mdf  y no por la economia  sino mas que todo algo  por la acustica...
Proceso de armado primero  corte ,ensamblado y detallado luego una buen testurizado, el forado encurina y por ultimo los accesorio....  despues les mando fotos,,, saludos


----------



## ragaman

Hola, quisiera saber si algunos de ustedes ha encontrado teoria acerca del diseño de estas cajas acusticas para fabricarlas mediante los parametros Thielle-Small  ó simplemente se diseña el recinto trasero del parlante como si fuera una caja cerrada y simplemente se diseña el resto de la caja como estan las medidas de los esquematicos que se postearon en este foro, aunque pensando bien copiar las medidas de las cajas de cerwin vega, si tener un parlante con las mismos parametos, en especial  Fs, Qts, VAS y Xmax igual a los de cerwin vega usan en estas cajas puede hacer que el sonido y la calidad de la caja no sea la misma.


----------



## jasscons

Bueno mi especialidad no es la construcción de baffles, pero según lo que sé de dibujo técnico acá les dejo las medidas del agujero de descarga del parlante según se pueden rescatar del video de youtube posteado atras, espero les sirva de algo.



Voy a recuperar las medidas de la caja basado en una imagen posteada anteriormente del detalle en corte del baffle la cual fue sacada de un catalogo pdf de la pagina oficial de cw, cuando la tenga se las dejo a su disposicion

Nota: 
Me atravo a sugerir que por facilidad de construccion, el agujero esta fabricado con dos perforaciones circulares de diametro igual a la mitad del diametro del agujero mayor, es decir de la garganta del parlante, las cuales estan ubicadas sobre una linea diametral de este, la parte que suaviza a union de estos dos circulos es una circunferencia que es tangente a las dos dibujadas previamente y a su vez tangente a la parte interna del agujero de la garganta del parlante, bueno no se sime hago explicar.


----------



## crisapocalipsis

Hola que tal soy nuevo en el foro y soy de Jalisco Mexico, he entrado para poder saber las medidas exactas de la camara de compresion del cerwin vega ab-36 pero nadie las tiene.
Espero que no sea mucho pedir si alguien las postea con todos los detalles. ya tengo todo solo me falta las medidas de la camara de compresion.
Yo en lo personal tengo muchos planos de diseño de bafles en un chance que tenga los subo a un servidor y se los paso, estan algo pesados tengo diseños de bajos, array, para monitores, medios y algun otro tips.

RESPONDANME PRONTO,


----------



## KERLY

Quemas compañeros del foro espero que haigan pasado un buen fin de año y este  que esta corriendo  sea  mejor que el que paso y exito en todos sus proyectos llamense diseño propio, clon,  copia, ensamble lo que sea....
 aca les dejos las primeras imagenes de mis par del clon cerwin vega  sin palabra  apesar de inconvenietes en las primera pruebas acapelas en la segunda prueba sonaron el 31 hasta el 1 de amanecida despues les paso las segunda tanda de imagenes  ya terminada con los acabados y accesorios.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Buen trabajo Kerly, felicitaciones.

Dos preguntas:

-Como doblaste la madera de la tapa
-Que parlantes le colocaste


----------



## KERLY

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Buen trabajo Kerly, felicitaciones.
> 
> Dos preguntas:
> 
> -Como doblaste la madera de la tapa
> -Que parlantes le colocaste



 Gracias viejo oscar, en cuanto al doblado de la tabla  lo hice con triplex en mi caso de 3.6mm , varias capas una por una empapadas de cola o pagamenta de secado rapido  hasta quedqr tan rigido como madera.
 Yen cuanto al parlate lo trabaje con un par de 15" que me prestaron  de esos bomba de 300w bobina 2", me toco hacerle una reduccion provicional mientras compro los mios,  por ahora tengo en la mira unos que vi  unos MTE  de1200 w bobina 4" de doble capa por que te  cuento que con los de 15 se portaron bastant responsable un  bajo bastante profundo y a  la vez ELEGANTE 
estamomos hablando


----------



## ialvega

te felicito kerly la verdad es que por lo que se ve estan bien hechos, una pregunta esos bajos que fabricastes se les puede poner las populares gafas esas o no tra cosa puedes poner las medidas para ver si tambien me animo a fabricarlos gracias de antenao


----------



## KERLY

ialvega dijo:


> te felicito kerly la verdad es que por lo que se ve estan bien hechos, una pregunta esos bajos que fabricastes se les puede poner las populares gafas esas o no tra cosa puedes poner las medidas para ver si tambien me animo a fabricarlos gracias de antenao



Quemas ialvega garcias ,  en cuanto alas  gafa si te refieres al 8 si le puede colocar pero ya sabes que debes colocar un parlate responsable como lo han comentado los demas compañeros del foro  puesto que se va gemerar una mayor presion y por consiguiente va haber mayor trabajo en el conjunto movil, en mi caso todavia no veo la necesidad pueto que en la forma  como coloque trabajo de maravillas... mas adelate hare la famosa prueva para ver que tal es lo mucho que rinde tanto en espacios abiertos como cerrado y les comentare. 
En cuanto alas medidas son las mismas que estan en  este post pagina anterior 6 al final hay un archivo con la diferencia que la tapa de alante es curva y el parlante entra por arriba
y algunos detalles personales , cual quier inquietud a qui estamos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

KERLY dijo:


> Gracias viejo oscar, en cuanto al doblado de la tabla  lo hice con triplex en mi caso de 3.6mm , varias capas una por una empapadas de cola o pagamenta de secado rapido  hasta quedqr tan rigido como madera.
> Yen cuanto al parlate lo trabaje con un par de 15" que me prestaron  de esos bomba de 300w bobina 2", me toco hacerle una reduccion provicional mientras compro los mios,  por ahora tengo en la mira unos que vi  unos MTE  de1200 w bobina 4" de doble capa por que te  cuento que con los de 15 se portaron bastant responsable un  bajo bastante profundo y a  la vez ELEGANTE
> estamomos hablando



Que bien Kerly.

El Adaptador de impedancia o popularmente llamado gafita no te lo recomiendo con parlantes comunes ya que este fué diseñado para los parlantes cerwin vega que van en estas cajas, si lo usas puedes llegar a explotar el cono del parlante por la alta presion de aire en un agujero de salida tan pequeño.


----------



## ialvega

convencido gracias por las explicaciones y por las aclaraciones listo estamos en contacto siempre me gusta preguntar para no hacer cosas imnesesarias gracias atte Ivan Vega


----------



## fafa83

KERLY dijo:


> Quemas compañeros del foro espero que haigan pasado un buen fin de año y este  que esta corriendo  sea  mejor que el que paso y exito en todos sus proyectos llamense diseño propio, clon,  copia, ensamble lo que sea....
> aca les dejos las primeras imagenes de mis par del clon cerwin vega  sin palabra  apesar de inconvenietes en las primera pruebas acapelas en la segunda prueba sonaron el 31 hasta el 1 de amanecida despues les paso las segunda tanda de imagenes  ya terminada con los acabados y accesorios.



Che felicitaciones! que sensacion placentera da el trabajo terminado.. y que ganas de escucharlas sonar jejjej


----------



## Guzman17m

alguien me podría decir con exactitud cuantas planchas de playwood se necesitan para construir una de estas bestias? tomando en cuenta que una plancha mide 4 x 8 pies

mil gracias de antemano


----------



## elflaco0112

que tipo de madera se utiliza para estas cajas

gracias...


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

KERLY dijo:


> aca les dejos las primeras imagenes de mis par del clon cerwin vega  sin palabra  apesar de inconvenietes en las primera pruebas acapelas en la segunda prueba sonaron el 31 hasta el 1 de amanecida despues les paso las segunda tanda de imagenes  ya terminada con los acabados y accesorios.



Buenas Kerly buen trabajo con tus cajas aunque los planos que usaste no son muy originales no importa mucho, lo se porque las medidas exactas no son importantes, solo queria decirte un par de cosas, 
ese modelo de CV parece el L36 el que no tiene recamara de compresión, que no es mas que una lamina que encierra el sonido del Woofer para hacerlo mas pequeño y que salga con mas presión, asi: 





como cuando uno le pone el dedo a la salida de agua de una maguera para que llege mas lejos
el sonido sale por ese agujero en forma de "B" 

y tambien vi que en la madera a donde va apuntando el woofer de tus cajas no vibrará mucho? porque recibe todo el primer golpe y no le veo refuerzo en las fotos


----------



## djangelber

pero cual es la medida exacta de esa forma de 8 o de B, como la quieran llamar o uno se la puede poner al gusto de uno, por que en ningun lugar aparecen las medidas exactas de esa forma espero que alguien me ayude y a muchos mas q*UE* tenga esta duda y coloquen las medidas gracias....


----------



## kevin119

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Hola aldemarar, cuanto cuesta la fabricada de la tapa de aluminio del cerwin vega, de que grueso es el aluminio.
> 
> Saludos


en barranquilla las hacen de alumino con el nombre de tu pick up en 60'000 c/u



Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Buen trabajo Kerly, felicitaciones.
> 
> Dos preguntas:
> 
> -Como doblaste la madera de la tapa
> -Que parlantes le colocaste


en barranquilla te la doblan con unos rodillos calientes


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

djangelber dijo:


> pero cual es la medida exacta de esa forma de 8 o de B, como la quieran llamar o uno se la puede poner al gusto de uno, por que en ningun lugar aparecen las medidas exactas de esa forma espero que alguien me ayude y a muchos mas q*UE* tenga esta duda y coloquen las medidas gracias....



buenas. las medidas exactas no las tengo pero mira este mismo post un poco mas atras donde expuse algo sobre eso alli encontrarás algo que te sirva


----------



## KERLY

KNIGHTKNIGHT dijo:


> Buenas Kerly buen trabajo con tus cajas aunque los planos que usaste no son muy originales no importa mucho, lo se porque las medidas exactas no son importantes, solo queria decirte un par de cosas,
> ese modelo de CV parece el L36 el que no tiene recamara de compresión, que no es mas que una lamina que encierra el sonido del Woofer para hacerlo mas pequeño y que salga con mas presión, asi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> como cuando uno le pone el dedo a la salida de agua de una maguera para que llege mas lejos
> el sonido sale por ese agujero en forma de "B"
> 
> y tambien vi que en la madera a donde va apuntando el woofer de tus cajas no vibrará mucho? porque recibe todo el primer golpe y no le veo refuerzo en las fotos



quemas  compañero gracias por los comentario ,en cuanto a la vibracion  esta bajo control puesto que  la tapa principal  esta reforzada con  otra lamina  y sobra mencionar  que le hice varias prueba de presion sonora  antes de ensamblar



elflaco0112 dijo:


> que tipo de madera se utiliza para estas cajas
> 
> gracias...



En mi caso opte por el tablex, y no por que sea mas barato sino segun los profesionales por algo de la acustica  o puedes optar por  el tiplex de 18mm como minimo



Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Que bien Kerly.
> 
> El Adaptador de impedancia o popularmente llamado gafita no te lo recomiendo con parlantes comunes ya que este fué diseñado para los parlantes cerwin vega que van en estas cajas, si lo usas puedes llegar a explotar el cono del parlante por la alta presion de aire en un agujero de salida tan pequeño.



 abria que probar  si es verda? como el programa cazadores de mitos
 lo de la gafas haria la prueva a baja escala  para ver el comportamiento, estamos hablando  oscar


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola a todos, excelente recopilacion de datos, y veo el plus esfuerzo por clonar estos modelos de Cerwin Vega, felicidades a todos, todos hablan de la calidad de estas cajas, me gustaria me ayudaran a saber que poder (capacidad) y cuantas cajas de estas se pueden conectar a un poder ya sea en serie o en paralelo (cual conexion es la mas recomendable). Gracias de antemano.

Duda muy grande, baje el archivo de crisapocalipsis (MODELO B037-CERWIN VEGA AB36-B.RAR), hay varias imagenes con medidas, pero me refiero unicamente a "recamara de compresion, cual es, por que segun veo la mayoria de las imagenes tiene una recamara, pero la imagen "cerwin vega 36 3" tiene dos recamaras inclusive hacen referencia a la del color amarillo, pezas de 16 o 16 mm", y segun veo la imagen del brochure de Cerwin solo veo una recamara. Puede alguien sacarme de sta duda, le estare muy agradecido.


----------



## salomon103

LoMax13CE dijo:


> Duda muy grande, baje el archivo de crisapocalipsis (MODELO B037-CERWIN VEGA AB36-B.RAR), hay varias imagenes con medidas, pero me refiero unicamente a "recamara de compresion, cual es, por que segun veo la mayoria de las imagenes tiene una recamara, pero la imagen "cerwin vega 36 3" tiene dos recamaras inclusive hacen referencia a la del color amarillo, pezas de 16 o 16 mm", y segun veo la imagen del brochure de Cerwin solo veo una recamara. Puede alguien sacarme de sta duda, le estare muy agradecido.



Hola. Creo que te refieres al recorte para hacer la tapa por donde vas a meter la bocina

Saludos


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola salomon103, en la imagen lo que esta en amarillo.


----------



## salomon103

Hola. tengo unas dudas. agradezco respuestas para que todos aumentemos nuestros conocimientos.

1.- Por que no se necesita material absorbente dentro del recinto del woofer de este tipo cervin vega y que pasaria si le pongo.

2.- Como se calculan los litros de este bafle? Es el recinto del woofer+el cuerno o solamente el recinto.

3.- Por que siento que a bajo volumen suenan bien y a alto volumen se pierde totalmente y no produce golpe y solamente se escucha bien fuera del lugar donde tengo el evento y dentro frente a las bocinas nada.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## salomon103

LoMax13CE dijo:


> Hola salomon103, en la imagen lo que esta en amarillo.



Hola. No se porque no pude ver la imagen que mencionas pero si es esta, te repito que es para la tapa por donde vas a meter la bocina. (No es otro recito)

No te confundas. Una cosa es el recinto para el parlante, otra cosa es la cámara de compresión y otra cosa es el laberinto o cuerno que es por donde sale el sonido.

Nota: no pude subir una imagen que hice de ejemplo

Luego intento nuevamente para mostrarla.


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola una consulta creo que para los que tienen mas experiencia, que bafle produce mas golpe, supongamos que tenemos 3 parlantes de x marca, de x capacidad, pero cada uno en 1 bafle diferente los cuales serian: 1 Bafle tipo AB-36, otro bafle tipo Bandpass Horn, y otro bafle sencillo de los que se ve de frente el parlante. Suponiendo que cada bafle esta calculado para este parlante X.


----------



## Cacho

LoMax13CE dijo:


> Hola una consulta creo que para los que tienen mas experiencia, *que bafle produce mas golpe*...


El que cae desde más altura. No es experiencia, es física.


----------



## Tacatomon

Cacho dijo:


> El que cae desde más altura. No es experiencia, es física.


Y el más pesado, no lo olvides!


----------



## crisapocalipsis

Hola que tal amigos de foros de electronica, un saludo a todos, ya hace algun tiempo que puse un post del cerwin vega y les habia prometido subirles mas informacion.
pues he aqui lo siguiente pòco a poco ire subiendo informacion y diseños de bafles hasta postear todo lo que tengo va.

ha y por cierto nadie me a contestado o se ha dado a la tarea de contestar mi pregunta.:enfadado

que era: cuales son las medidas de la CAMARA DE COMPRESION, no sean envidiosos y pasenlas si alguien sabe calculas que la diga para todos ¿zaz? 
llevo un mes y medio queriendo acabar mis bafles y por falta de estas medidas no los he terminado
bueno hasta pronto me despido espero y les sirva mis archivos.

He aqui mas informacion


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

salomon103 dijo:


> Hola. tengo unas dudas. agradezco respuestas para que todos aumentemos nuestros conocimientos.
> 
> 1.- Por que no se necesita material absorbente dentro del recinto del woofer de este tipo cervin vega y que pasaria si le pongo.



Porque el recinto en donde está el parlante tiene forma irregular si miras detenidamente los planos la tabla donde esta atornillado el parlante no esta paralela a ninguna otra.  Si le pones pones absorbente no pasa nada.



salomon103 dijo:


> 2.- Como se calculan los litros de este bafle? Es el recinto del woofer+el cuerno o solamente el recinto.



Supongo que se toma solamente el recinto, lo demás es bocina y sus calculos son aparte.



salomon103 dijo:


> 3.- Por que siento que a bajo volumen suenan bien y a alto volumen se pierde totalmente y no produce golpe y solamente se escucha bien fuera del lugar donde tengo el evento y dentro frente a las bocinas nada.
> 
> Saludos y gracias.



Porque esta cabina esta hecha para espacios abiertos, en espacios cerrados o muy reberverantes no se escuchan muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola cacho y tocatamon, disculpen por no expresar la pregunta con terminos tecnicos o profesionales, indudablemente no hablo dejar caer un bafle o que tenga un peso, simplemente me refiero, a que o cual de estos bafles teniendo un mismo modelo de parlante, produce sonido mas grave.
Si su respuesta es para animar el foro, pues gracias por su entuciasmo.

Hola de nuevo, estuve en una empresa de audio y tenian Bafles Cerwin Vega ORIGINALES, modelos: CVP-118, CVA-121, CVP-1152, CVP-2153, toque la parrilla que aparentemente es un disipador de calor o algo asi, y simplemente es un material plastico con acabado aluminio creo, que segun observe su funcion es Proteger el Parlante.
El ejecutivo de Ventas me indico que 8 bafles CVP-118 hacen el sonido de 4 humildes Folded Horn, tambien dijo que los bafles frontales son para lugares cerrados, por que el bajo es corto, mientras que los hornos (AB-36) son para lugares abiertos por que el bajo es expansivo, alguien me puede decir si esto es cierto?.

Hola a todos espero me ayuden a completar y corregir esta tabla:


Super Scooper - 1x18" - RMS: 700 - Sitio: abierto - Impedancia: 8 Omhs              
Folded Horn - 1x18" - RMS: 800 - Sitio: abierto - Impedancia: 8 Omhs     
Pasabanda - 1x18" - RMS: 600 - Sitio: cerrado - Impedancia: 8 Omhs     
Bass Reflex - 1x18" - RMS: 500 - Sitio: abierto - Impedancia: 4 Ohms
Frontal - 1x18" - RMS: 700 - Sitio: cerrado - Impedancia: 4 Ohms
Frontal - 2x18" - RMS: 1,200 - Sitio: cerrado - Impedancia: 4 Ohms


----------



## Tacatomon

Mmm, la potencia de cada tipo de configuración depende del altavoz que se use, pero son buenos los rangos que mencionas. Como dato extra, los cajones Reflex pueden trabajar en cualquier sitio, sea abierto o cerrado. Se usan mucho los Reflex sencillos dobles para aplicaciones de sonido en vivo (Cosa grande, muuuuuy grande).

Saludos!

PS: En los Reflex con frecuencias de sintonía bajas (<30Hz) a veces se reduce la potencia que puede manejar un altavoz en ese tipos de caja, por ejemplo, en grandes cajas ventiladas los Subwoofers Peavey reducen su capacidad nominal de potencia en un 20% (Por que sera?  )


----------



## LoMax13CE

Una consulta que parlante es mas recomendable para un bafle AB-36,
son marca: Sound Barrier, se supone que es la misma empresa que hacen los Eminence.

Nominal Diameter: 18”
Nominal Impedance: 8Ω
Program Power Handling: 1100W
Maximum Power Handling: 2200W
Sensitivity: 96dB
Frequency Range: 38Hz-2.2 KHz
Voice Coil Diameter: 5”
Voice Coil Material: Copper & CCAR
Former Material: Glass Fiber
Magnet Size: 200 Oz.
Frame Material: Cast Aluminum
Net Weight: 50 lbs (22.68 Kg)

ó

Nominal Diameter: 18”
Nominal Impedance: 8Ω
Program Power Handling: 1800W
Maximum Power Handling: 3600W
Sensitivity: 99dB
Frequency Range: 32Hz-2.5 KHz
Voice Coil Diameter: 4”
Voice Coil Material: Copper & CCAR
Former Material: Glass Fiber
Magnet Size: 128 Oz.
Frame Material: Cast Aluminum
Net Weight: 73 lbs (33.1 Kg)

Si me pueden indicar para que tipo de bafles es este parlante, les agradeceria.

18" Low Rider
18" 1808-8 AL CP Pro Rider®

    * - 18"
    * - Impedance: 8 Ohms
    * - Power capacity: 2400 W Peak 1200 W Program 600 W Continuous
    * - Sensitivity: 96.3 dB / 1W 1m
    * - Usable freq. range: 35 Hz ~ 2 kHz
    * - Cone: Kevlar(r) impregnated cellulose
    * - Voice coil diameter: 4.0" / 100 mm
    * - Voice coil material: Aluminum ribbon wire;Polyimide-impreganted fiberglass former;Nomex(r) stiffener;Solderless diffusion welded OFHC copper leads
    * - Net weight lb. / kg: 18 lbs. / 8.2 kg
    * - Znom (ohms) 8
    * - Revc (ohms) 5.60
    * - Sd (Square Meters) 0.126
    * - BL (T/M) 17.90
    * - Fo (Hz) 36
    * - Vas (liters) 296.5
    * - Cms (uM/N) 94.6
    * - Mms (gm) 142.60
    * - Qms 11.14
    * - Qes 0.579
    * - Qts 0.551
    * - Xmax (mm) 4.6
    * - Le (mH) .41
    * - SPL (1W 1m) 95.9
    * - No (%) 2.45%
    * - Vd (cu. in. / ml) 69/1138
    * - Pmax (Watts pgm.) 1200
    * - Disp (cu. in. / ml) 235/3852
    * - Weight Unpacked: 18.52 lb(8.4 kg)
    * - Weight Packed: 22.05 lb(10 kg)
    * - Width Packed: 7.12"(18.0848 cm)
    * - Depth Packed: 20.5"(52.07 cm)
    * - Height Packed: 20.5"(52.07 cm)


----------



## LoMax13CE

Solicito ayuda, cuantos AB-36 son suficiente para el area una cancha abierta de baloncesto (unos 440 mt2), y tener bajos que cubran este espacio.


----------



## aldemarar

LoMax13CE dijo:


> Solicito ayuda, cuantos AB-36 son suficiente para el area una cancha abierta de baloncesto (unos 440 mt2), y tener bajos que cubran este espacio.



8 cerwin deben sonar bien


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

aldemarar dijo:


> 8 cerwin deben sonar bien


¿Cómo llegas a esa conclusión?


----------



## aldemarar

por experiencia y con esa cantidad es lo minimo para que se sienta fuerte pero si quieres colocar mas eso ba en gusto


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola aldemarar, gracias por tu respuesta, dime que tipo de speaker le pones a estos bafles AB-36, y sus especificaciones.


----------



## Tacatomon

LoMax13CE dijo:


> Hola aldemarar, gracias por tu respuesta, dime que tipo de speaker le pones a estos bafles AB-36, y sus especificaciones.



El altavoz más económico y acorde a ese tipo de "enclosure" es el OmegaPro-18A de la Eminence. De ahí, pues algunos modelos de B&C y RCF. Por ahí hay un Peavey que usa en su cajón SP FH

Saludos!


----------



## aldemarar

LoMax13CE dijo:


> Hola aldemarar, gracias por tu respuesta, dime que tipo de speaker le pones a estos bafles AB-36, y sus especificaciones.



omega pro15 estos son de 800wrms asta ahora an trabajado bien y rinden bastante


----------



## RDELECT

sonomax dijo:


> fijense que una vez yo mire unos bajos peavey no recuerdo el modelo pero este tenian un diceno parecido solo que el orificio no tenia forma de s   sino tectangula al medio de la bocina y tambiemn tenia resaque



Amigo Sonomax, ese era un bajo FH-1 que junto al driver MF1-X (22-A, ahora es 22-T) formaban una corneta llamada SP-1, usados desde mediados de los 70 hasta los 80. El agujero por donde sale el sonido es vertical y casi rectangular (dos lados largos completamente rectos y los dos lados cortos curvos siguiendo la curva de la forma del bajo).


----------



## LoMax13CE

Kerly, como estas.
Te felicito por tu trabajo te quedaron super tus AB36, te pido un favor indicaciones para corte y armado de este bafle, logicamente no se nada de carpinteria, mi padre tiene un amigo que posee una serie de heramientas de corte o un taller pequeño, el nos facilitara las herramientas, al ver que tu ya armastes tus bafles facilitame una guia para armar las mias, estare sumamente agradecido...


----------



## salomon103

RDELECT dijo:


> Amigo Sonomax, ese era un bajo FH-1 que junto al driver MF1-X (22-A, ahora es 22-T) formaban una corneta llamada SP-1, usados desde mediados de los 70 hasta los 80. El agujero por donde sale el sonido es vertical y casi rectangular (dos lados largos completamente rectos y los dos lados cortos curvos siguiendo la curva de la forma del bajo).



Hola. tendras una idea de como suena este tipo de bafle que tiene la bocina oculta para graves. Ya que quiero hacer unos de este tipo para unos bajos de 15 pulgadas. Y si alguien tendra las medidas.

Gracias.


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola a Todos, tengan muy buenos dias, recien vi la diferencia de tamaño, entre la AB-36C (36"x24"x36") y la JE-36C (36"x24"x24"), por asuntos de economia me haria las JE-36C, con tres paneles de Durpanel, Fibran, Contrachapado, Plywood Marino cualquiera de estos me haria 2 Bafles, mientras que la AB-36C ocupa 2 paneles por cada bafle, el asunto es, alguien tiene idea de como es la distribucion Interna de la camara de compresion y el resto de refuerzod, siempre usando un altavoz de 18". Si me pueden ayudar este es mi email: Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com.


----------



## oZon

una consulta 

en el cerwin vega, la tapa que esta en el costado (para poner el parlante) no llega a vibrar o moverse con la presión interna?

saludos

oZon


----------



## LoMax13CE

Kerly o alguien que me pueda ayudar, como se llaman los pernos o tornillos para fijar el altavoz en este bafle.


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola espero tener repuesta esta vez, alguien conoce alguna web donde vendan accesorio para el bafle AB-36C (esquineras, haladeras o agarraderas metalicas, etc....)


----------



## ingkhonejo

oZon dijo:


> una consulta
> 
> en el cerwin vega, la tapa que esta en el costado (para poner el parlante) no llega a vibrar o moverse con la presión interna?
> 
> saludos
> 
> oZon



Hola que tal oZOn.
Pues en  2 años con estos bajos y por experiencia, como toda caja de bajo si no esta totalmente apoyada vibra, y en cuanto al parlante interno, ya es cuestión del material, como todo tiene su periodo de vida..


----------



## Cacho

LoMax13CE dijo:


> Hola espero tener repuesta esta vez, alguien conoce alguna web donde vendan accesorio para el bafle AB-36C (esquineras, haladeras o agarraderas metalicas, etc....)


Ebay.com es de lo más surtido... Sin más datos, poco puedo decirte, sólo que revises la lista de proveedores del foro.

Saludos


----------



## kevin119

KERLY dijo:


> Gracias viejo oscar, en cuanto al doblado de la tabla  lo hice con triplex en mi caso de 3.6mm , varias capas una por una empapadas de cola o pagamenta de secado rapido  hasta quedqr tan rigido como madera.
> Yen cuanto al parlate lo trabaje con un par de 15" que me prestaron  de esos bomba de 300w bobina 2", me toco hacerle una reduccion provicional mientras compro los mios,  por ahora tengo en la mira unos que vi  unos MTE  de1200 w bobina 4" de doble capa por que te  cuento que con los de 15 se portaron bastant responsable un  bajo bastante profundo y a  la vez ELEGANTE
> estamomos hablando


no te los recomiendo yo los escuche y dan puro medio baj claro mas medio que bajo jejeje te recomiendo el avc de 12000 4'' en coil


----------



## oZon

estas cajas son..... 

son dificiles.......

les cuento que ya termine de construirlos, pero bueno tengo cuatro

les mando algunas fotos


saludos 

oZon


----------



## Tacatomon

Mi madre!!! Fane Colossus 18XB!!! No quiero estar cerca cuando pruebes esos Cerwin!
Muy buen trabajo te has hecho Ozon!
Esperamos más fotos!

Saludos!


----------



## fafa83

oZon dijo:


> estas cajas son.....
> 
> son dificiles.......
> 
> les cuento que ya termine de construirlos, pero bueno tengo cuatro
> 
> les mando algunas fotos
> 
> 
> saludos
> 
> oZon



 Exelente!!


----------



## ingkhonejo

oZon dijo:


> estas cajas son.....
> 
> son dificiles.......
> 
> les cuento que ya termine de construirlos, pero bueno tengo cuatro
> 
> les mando algunas fotos
> 
> 
> saludos
> 
> oZon



Horales que buen trabajo bro sigue asi, y luego nos cuentas como suenan


----------



## oZon

bueno muchachos

suenan de la p.......

y si use los FANE colossus 18XB para los cuatro cerwin vega que hice
como se dijo antes, son exelentes para campo abierto y no tanto asi para ambientes cerrados y peor si son pequeños (porque tiemblatodo, no se oye otra cosa que la bibracion brommmm...) eso se yo sulucione con otros parlantes bass reflex los cuales tambien tengo cuatro. y asi tengo cubierto casi todo (de lejos y de cerca ) para los bass rflex tambien use los mismos parlantes FANE colossus 18XB

saludos.

oZon


----------



## Tacatomon

oZon dijo:


> bueno muchachos
> 
> suenan de la p.......
> 
> y si use los FANE colossus 18XB para los cuatro cerwin vega que hice
> como se dijo antes, son exelentes para campo abierto y no tanto asi para ambientes cerrados y peor si son pequeños (porque tiemblatodo, no se oye otra cosa que la bibracion brommmm...) eso se yo sulucione con otros parlantes bass reflex los cuales tambien tengo cuatro. y asi tengo cubierto casi todo (de lejos y de cerca ) para los bass rflex tambien use los mismos parlantes FANE colossus 18XB
> 
> saludos.
> 
> oZon



Osea que tienes 8 Fane Colossus    Unas fotos de tu sistema completo sería un deleite para los ojos ajenos!!!


----------



## oZon

tengo 4 cerwin y 4 bass reflex t todos con los FANE colossus 18XB

gg

ok un dia saco fotos y lo subo, armar todo eso es tedioso y ni que decir de los medios


----------



## salomon103

Hola. Actualmente tengo 2 rebotes tipo cervin vega ab36 con bocina krack de 18 y generalmente toco en lugares cerrados y es cierto si suenan pero a lo lejos pero de cerca no me gustan para nada. Hace poco fui a guadalajara a un lugar donde venden equipo de sonido y probaron un par de bocinas bass reflex tipo martin audio ws218 con 2 bocinas de 18 cada una de la misma marca krack y ni que decir, se sentia en el cuerpo el grave y creo que son mi proximo objetivo hacerme de un par de estos. Saludos.


----------



## vcugr

hola amigos! tengo 4 bafles cerwin vega ab36c que hice y estos son realmente clonados! con todas las medidas exactas por si alguien las quiere tratare de subir las fotos de el proceso de su construccion.

mmmm soy nuevo en e foro y estoy checando como subir las fotos de los bafles que les comento


----------



## Tacatomon

vcugr dijo:


> hola amigos! tengo 4 bafles cerwin vega ab36c que hice y estos son realmente clonados! con todas las medidas exactas por si alguien las quiere tratare de subir las fotos de el proceso de su construccion.
> 
> mmmm soy nuevo en e foro y estoy checando como subir las fotos de los bafles que les comento



Puedes adjuntar una por una desde la opción de "Gestionar Archivos Adjuntos" cuando escribes tu mensaje en modo avanzado.

O puedes compartirlas en un Web de Alojamiento de imágenes externo al foro.

Saludos!!!


----------



## vcugr

sigo revisando como subir las fotos gracias por el aporte amigo



parece que ya se estan mostrando las imagenes amigos!!despues de 1 hora! bueno lo importante es el aporte, chequenlas el modelo es ab36c de cerwin vega lo unico que me falto fue la tapa curveada pero ya me urgia terminarlos ahora ya se encuentran trabajando en eventos y responden exelente!! la madera esta ensamblada como pueden observar como el cajon autentico de cerwin! no como esos cajones que solo la madera esta empalmada! los mios estan ranurados y la madera esta incrustada en la otra 8 milimetros dentro de la otra, atornillada y pegada con pegamento extrafuerte para madera! aqui si no hay duda de fugas en la recamara de compresion! chequen tambien lo de la gafa esta hecho como el auntentico! mmmm me atrebo a decir que esta hasta mejorado! hablando de la durabilidad por que el cajon de cerwin esta ranurado osea ensamblado pero tiene grapas o clavitos y los mios estan igual ensamblador con la diferencia que los mios estan atornillados asegurando tiempo mas prolongado de durabilidad!


observenlos bien! acepto opiniones!

seguimos con el proceso de su construccion

y aqui pirateandome el logo!! jajaja!!!

eh aqui la mensionada gafa u 8 acostado!

continuamos con el segundo cajon...... vean como la bocina entra perfecto!!!!

y despues de una larga jornada de trabajo!

en la parte trasera consta de 4 rodajas, 2 fijas y 2 locas como el cajon autentico y sus 2 conectores speakon neutrik originales! ademas de que en cada esquina esta protegido con esquineros de metal. y base de madera para que no se maltrate el tapiz en la base!

por si quieren las medidas mi correo es Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com gracias alamigo tacatomon que me ayudo a como subir las fotos! ahorita estoy realizando otro tipo de cajon es el modelo LA118Z dela marca EAW luego subo las fotos, muchas gracias y ARRIBA MEXICO!


----------



## Cacho

vcugr dijo:


> por si quieren las medidas mi correo es...https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/politicas.htm


¿Y por qué no las subís directamente al foro? ¿O le vas a cobrar al que te mande un mail?


----------



## vcugr

que tal cacho! no, mi intencion no es cobrar! solo hacer amistad por eso pido que manden un mail para yo mandar el archivo por que soy nuevo en este foro y solo se subir fotos, bueno pero si no lo quieren no hay bronca saludos!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

vcugr dijo:


> que tal cacho! no, mi intencion no es cobrar! solo hacer amistad por eso pido que manden un mail para yo mandar el archivo por que soy nuevo en este foro y solo se subir fotos, bueno pero si no lo quieren no hay bronca saludos!!!!!!!!!



Cacho sugiere que coloques el esquema para que todo el foro lo pueda ver. Por privado solo lo van a ver unos cuantos. Mira que es mejor al compartirlo con todos y ganas más amistades.

Saludos compatriota.

PS: Yo tengo un par de Cerwin Vega Clones y de verdad que son excelentes bafles. Mas sin embargo, los tuyos se llevan las palmas!!! ¿Que altavoz usas en esas cajas?


----------



## moises gonzalo shente

saludos colegas ,en mi pais casi casi todas las discomoviles usan las cajas de bajos AB36 y suenan  muy bien y se usan hasta 32 de estas aparte de sus medios y altos,    existe otra caja que suene mejor que esta ! claro yo se que si  pero quisiera que me recomendaran los que las usan o trabajan con ellas  cual es otra mejor opcion 
- super scooper de speakersplan  (nunca las he escuchado)
 -turbosond (nunca vinieron a centroamerica)
-o alguna otra que esten seguros que suenan mejor y si tienen los planos de construccion seria exelente, en mi caso mis AB 36 los uso con ampl. crestaudio CA9, QSc PLX 3402, y 
CROWN ce 4000  espero sus sugerencias , Bendiciones


----------



## stuff

hola amigo yo soy nuevo tenia años siguiendo este foro.. soy aficionado y amante al audio profesional y ocio tengo ya un buen tiempo armando cajas acústicas , pero siempre trato de drle un poco de personalidad es este caso hice una ab-36b con los planos que me baje de a*CÁ* mismo y que comprare minuciosamente con los detalles técnicos que dan en la pagina oficial .. 
Como dice un amigo no tiene nada del otro mundo fabricar una caja *POR* lo menos no hay q*UE* ser astronauta y a ver ido 12 años a una universidad pero bueno ..

yo hice la mia con mdf de 18 , ruedas locas en la parte de atrás , la texturice, y le coloque un logo de cerwin vega en el pecho de color rojo..


como la plata no medio para mas *POR*q*UE* dias antes me avía enfermado y la tuve que gastar .... empecé a buscar bajos o cornetas económicas para probar mi caja y llegue a un local de una amigo  chino q*UE* vende aparatos y me ofreció para que probara una maraca llamada JBN.. la cual me sorprendió le e colocado a mi caja clon una cornetas de estas de 18 pulgadas de 800watt y mira que sonaba doro .... Luego compre unas de 12 para mis medio y bueno me dejaron loco .

bueno espero le gustes mi caja y acepto criticas


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

moises gonzalo shente dijo:
			
		

> existe otra caja que suene mejor que esta !


¿Lo dices o lo preguntas?

Primero, con respecto a "que suene mejor", ¿a que te refieres? 

En mi opinión; no, no es la que "suene mejor". Sí es popular el diseño Folded Horn para bajos, el mejor para lograr mucha presión (SPL), pero no el que mejor calidad tiene.


----------



## vcugr

que tal amigo pues uso unas eighteen sound de 1000 rms! 18 pulgadas y son exelentes! perdon claro que subire las medidas solo que ahorita eh estado ocupado trabajando en otras 4 por que ya las tengo comprometidas para este sabado 25 de junio es por eso que no eh podido subir las medidas lo siento despues del sabado las subo va? saludos!!!!

 ahi esta por detras

estas son ls bocinas que tiene el cajon ab 36c que arme! que ya les mostre!!  ah por cierto este es otro cajon que arme es de la marca EAW!!!


----------



## Ferchorobot

vcugr dijo:


> que tal cacho! no, mi intencion no es cobrar! solo hacer amistad por eso pido que manden un mail para yo mandar el archivo por que soy nuevo en este foro y solo se subir fotos, bueno pero si no lo quieren no hay bronca saludos!!!!!!!!!



que tal, soy nuevo pero me gusta full el diseño que tienes del cajon, si pudieras subir en megaupload o rapidshare esas medidas seria genial .


----------



## KERLY

Quemas compañeros del foro y los que no son tambien , nuevamente por aqui con la segunda tanda de imagenes de la segunda fase del armado de mis clon cerwin vega lento pero firme , esta fase consta de detallado , textirisado ,pintado, y accesorios como lo son las rodachias,esquineros, agarraderas, bases de gomas y conector mixto hembra de entrada , queda pendiente la ultima fase que son  un par de parlantes tipos wofer de gama  buena  $$$ ha... y los esquineros de 45 que no los encontre y dos detalle mas .... despues lo notaran



			
				KERLY dijo:
			
		

> Quemas compañeros del foro y los que no son tambien , nuevamente por aqui con la segunda tanda de imagenes de la segunda fase del armado de mis clon cerwin vega lento pero firme , esta fase consta de detallado , textirisado ,pintado, y accesorios como lo son las rodachias,esquineros, agarraderas, bases de gomas y conector mixto hembra de entrada , queda pendiente la ultima fase que son  un par de parlantes tipos wofer de gama  buena  $$$ ha... y los esquineros de 45 que no los encontre y dos detalle mas .... despues lo notaran


----------



## ialvega

amigo vcugr que paso con las medidas que prometió sera que se arrepintió? si en algun momento lo ofendo por estas palabras le pido disculpas.

saludos Ialvega


----------



## 170673

Exelentes las cerwin vega del amigo vcugr, amigo en donde puedo conseguir las medidas de esas cajas?


----------



## crisapocalipsis

que tal esperando que manden las medidas de los clones del cerwin vega ab 36 c jejeje

AA Y TAMBIEN para darles mas trabajo jeje  para que armen sus bafles 

saludos desde Tonala jalisco.


----------



## KERLY

disculpen ahora si hay van.....



			
				KERLY dijo:
			
		

> disculpen ahora si hay van.....


......................................................................................................

segunda tanda detallada como nos gusta........................................



stuff dijo:


> hola amigo yo soy nuevo tenia años siguiendo este foro.. soy aficionado y amante al audio profesional y ocio tengo ya un buen tiempo armando cajas acústicas , pero siempre trato de drle un poco de personalidad es este caso hice una ab-36b con los planos que me baje de a*CÁ* mismo y que comprare minuciosamente con los detalles técnicos que dan en la pagina oficial ..
> Como dice un amigo no tiene nada del otro mundo fabricar una caja *POR* lo menos no hay q*UE* ser astronauta y a ver ido 12 años a una universidad pero bueno ..
> 
> yo hice la mia con mdf de 18 , ruedas locas en la parte de atrás , la texturice, y le coloque un logo de cerwin vega en el pecho de color rojo..
> 
> 
> como la plata no medio para mas *POR*q*UE* dias antes me avía enfermado y la tuve que gastar .... empecé a buscar bajos o cornetas económicas para probar mi caja y llegue a un local de una amigo  chino q*UE* vende aparatos y me ofreció para que probara una maraca llamada JBN.. la cual me sorprendió le e colocado a mi caja clon una cornetas de estas de 18 pulgadas de 800watt y mira que sonaba doro .... Luego compre unas de 12 para mis medio y bueno me dejaron loco .
> 
> bueno espero le gustes mi caja y acepto criticas



quemas compaÑero quedaron vakanas tus clon ... y sin no se nesecita de tanto protocologo... despues que tengas planos a lamano, algo basico de maderas vs carpimteria , experiencia de lo que ve y observa uno  adiario en  este mundo  del sonido  y sobre todo algo de logica y empaparse del tema.........
CompaÑero tambien estoy trabajando en un par de cabina clon cv  y mas adelante armar otro par por la sencilla razon  que me gustaron como suenan de lindas...ahora ando trabajando  en diferentes ideas en cuanto a un par de medias- altas estilo linea array  osea  dos de 12 con un buen difusor tipo corneta o mejor un difusor lineal y que me sirvan de  doble proposito  como medias-altas i como rango completo para no trabajar con los bajos en pequeñas  ocasiones...
la pregunta mia es que tal te trabajan  las media-altas  en rango semi completo y como se comportan en medias altas ...   hablamos


----------



## crisapocalipsis

Ahi te dejo un diseño array de 3 vias pa que lo che ques.

comenta si te sirvio y sino??

Esperando los planos de CV


----------



## edwindj

Parce muy bueno tu trabajo. Te quedaron full bacanos felicidades.




KERLY dijo:


> disculpen ahora si hay van.....
> 
> ......................................................................................................
> 
> segunda tanda detallada como nos gusta........................................
> 
> 
> 
> quemas compaÑero quedaron vakanas tus clon ... y sin no se nesecita de tanto protocologo... despues que tengas planos a lamano, algo basico de maderas vs carpimteria , experiencia de lo que ve y observa uno adiario en este mundo del sonido y sobre todo algo de logica y empaparse del tema.........
> CompaÑero tambien estoy trabajando en un par de cabina clon cv y mas adelante armar otro par por la sencilla razon que me gustaron como suenan de lindas...ahora ando trabajando en diferentes ideas en cuanto a un par de medias- altas estilo linea array osea dos de 12 con un buen difusor tipo corneta o mejor un difusor lineal y que me sirvan de doble proposito como medias-altas i como rango completo para no trabajar con los bajos en pequeñas ocasiones...
> la pregunta mia es que tal te trabajan las media-altas en rango semi completo y como se comportan en medias altas ... hablamos


----------



## KERLY

Gracias...  bueno compañero edwindj  despues que uno  le ponga muchas ganas  y dedicacion  hay se veran los resultados de lo que un hace....


----------



## KERLY

crisapocalipsis dijo:


> Ahi te dejo un diseño array de 3 vias pa que lo che ques.
> 
> comenta si te sirvio y sino??
> 
> Esperando los planos de CV



quemas compañero cris... gracias por la informacion pero ya lo havia chequeado y no esta dentro  de lo quiero, algo mas sencillo  como esto : dos de 12" y el driver en el centro con ventana de sintonia , porque la ideas es que pueda cojer dos cabinas  de estas y las  pueda sonar a medio rango: altas y algo de bajo elegante   y con el esfuerso de colocarles parlantes de buena calidad habamos



kevin119 dijo:


> no te los recomiendo yo los escuche y dan puro medio baj claro mas medio que bajo jejeje te recomiendo el avc de 12000 4'' en coil



bueno compañero gracias por la sugerencia igual lo vi como bueno: campana de antimonio bobina doble capa de 4" y el cono lovi como suspendioso y el $ 420.000pesos en  fin ando en stanbay en cuanto alos parlante decidi armar un par mas de clon cv y dejar los parlantes de ultimo pa que sea una sola compra y despues me ire con las media-altas... cuando tenga listo el diseño seleccionado o personalizado  hablamos


----------



## 18soundart

LoMax13CE dijo:


> Hola una consulta creo que para los que tienen mas experiencia, que bafle produce mas golpe, supongamos que tenemos 3 parlantes de x marca, de x capacidad, pero cada uno en 1 bafle diferente los cuales serian: 1 Bafle tipo AB-36, otro bafle tipo Bandpass Horn, y otro bafle sencillo de los que se ve de frente el parlante. Suponiendo que cada bafle esta calculado para este parlante X.



Hola a todos un saludo desde la hermosa republica de ZAPOPAN donde se dan las mujeres bonitas lol:ahunque alguna que otra se vende, como en cualquier parte de mundo) , recien me estoy iniciando en este foro, hoy es mi segundo dia, con respecto a tu pregunta tienen razon cacho y tacatomon y la prueba esta que mi chalan y dj ciego, el pasado sabado 16 de julio a la hora de estar acomodando los cajones se le cayo uno de los mismos (por cierto uno de los mas chicos, fue lo bueno) y le pego en la frente y por el  ca&%ron chin&%zo se le hizo tremendo chichon que parecia que le estaba saliendo un cuerno.
:enfadado: y para compensarlo le pague el doble de su sueldo :enfadado:.
Ahora ya respondiendo a tu pregunta, dependiendo de el tipo de musica el diseño del cajon va a responder de diferente manera. ahora con respecto cual responde mejor al "golpe" aqui mexicalpàn de las tunas le desimos "patada" y esta se da +o- en la frecuencia entre los 100 hz y 200 hz y se reproducen mejor en un bafle sellado diseñandolo con los parametros correspondientes al tipo de bocina, yo los estoy reproduciendo con bocinas de 15 pulgadas y separacion de frecuencias con un cross-over electronico.
y como para conocimiento en general solo existen dos tipos de cajones (tecnicamente se les denomina cajon ya que tecnicamente bafle se le denomina a la cara donde la bocina esta colocada) el REFLEX el SELLADO y el BANDPASS del primero al sexto orden(este es una combinacion de los anteriores) los demas son una combinacion de estos, ejemplos (tipo AB-36 este un cajon tipo pasabanda), (tipo Bandpass Horn este, como se escribe en ingle es pasabanda).
ahora les doy un ejemplo de la configuracion de mi sonido, se que hay muchos mejores pero a mi me an dado buen resultado.
1.- salida de señal 1 mix con una pc.
2.- un cross-over electronico digital de 4 vias BUNKER.
3.- 4 amplificadores BUNKER, 1 por cada via. 
4.- bocinas de 18 pulgadas para las frecuencias de 20 a 95 hz. *subbajos.*
5.- bocinas de 15 pulgadas para las frecuencias de 95 a 200 hz. *bajos.*
6.- bocinas de 12 pulgadas para las frecuencias de 200 a 500 hz. *medios*
7.- bocinas de 8 pulgadas y driver este con un capacitor como filtro estas para las frecuencias de 500 a 200 00 hz. *medios altos.*.
espero que les sirva de algo mis comentarios.


----------



## jasscons

Saludos a todos, para los que deseen fabricar la pieza del adaptador de impedancias aca les dejo las medidas sacadas del video youtube con ayuda de geometria descritiva


----------



## stuff

KERLY... saludos amigo quedaron full bien tus cajas mi pregunta c*O*m*O* hiciste para que te q*UE*dar*A*n de pecho redondo .. saludos y buen dia


----------



## KERLY

stuff dijo:


> KERLY... saludos amigo quedaron full bien tus cajas mi pregunta c*O*m*O* hiciste para que te q*UE*dar*A*n de pecho redondo .. saludos y buen dia



Saludo compañero , facil hice las guias de lao lao en forma semicurva como yo queria  , y luego agregue varias capas de triplex , entre mas delgado mas flexible es y mucho mas facil de trabajarlo , eso si cuidando de qu e cada capa vayan empapadas de coloa  o pegamento a la final te queda rigida como madera . estamos hablando


----------



## 18soundart

stuff dijo:


> KERLY... saludos amigo quedaron full bien tus cajas mi pregunta c*O*m*O* hiciste para que te q*UE*dar*A*n de pecho redondo .. saludos y buen dia



Hola STUFF, con respecto a el metodo que utilizo KERLY te adjunto unas fotos para que te des una idea, (estas fotos las baje de internet, no me acuerdo de que pagina) una recomendacion que doy por experiencia propia recomiendo fabricar los cajones con MDF ya que por su densidad este material es el mejor para frecuencias bajas pero la desision la toma cada quien de que material los fabrica.
las laminas pueden ser 4 de 3 mm. para que te den un gruesor de 18 mm.
  Un saludo a todos los foristas.


----------



## ialvega

Hola amigo kerly te felicito por el gran trabajo la verdad estan bien hechas, una pregunta como hisistes el texturizado que materiales usastes para que te quedaran  asi corrugaditas te agradesco tu respuesta, gracias dede cartagena - Colombia Ivan V. G.


----------



## vcugr

que tal amigos seque les eh quedado mal pero eh tenido demasiado trabajo mmm hoy acabo de terminar otras dos cajas de cerwin vega voy a subir las fotos chequenlas

 mi avance del dia

 seguimos 






[/IMG]ahi no esta terminado y como termine tarde pues casi no se veia mañana subo las fotos de mis cajones ya terminados chequenlos acepto puntos de vista!!!
saludos a todos los del foro!!


----------



## ialvega

gracias por esas fotos amigo vcugr estan espectaculares, pero una cosa las personas que han fabricado estas cajas de bajos, prometieron publicar las medidas porque usted no rompe esa promesa y las publica? desde cartagena - colombia

Atte

I. V. G.


----------



## KERLY

ialvega dijo:


> Hola amigo kerly te felicito por el gran trabajo la verdad estan bien hechas, una pregunta como hisistes el texturizado que materiales usastes para que te quedaran  asi corrugaditas te agradesco tu respuesta, gracias dede cartagena - Colombia Ivan V. G.



Bien  compañero ivan vete al ´post de: Como hacer el texturizado de las cajas? pag 6 y alos que esten interesados  tambien cualquier detalle pregunten hablamos




vcugr dijo:


> que tal amigos seque les eh quedado mal pero eh tenido demasiado trabajo mmm hoy acabo de terminar otras dos cajas de cerwin vega voy a subir las fotos chequenlas
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 57630 mi avance del dia
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 57631 seguimos Ver el archivo adjunto 57633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]ahi no esta terminado y como termine tarde pues casi no se veia mañana subo las fotos de mis cajones ya terminados chequenlos acepto puntos de vista!!!
> saludos a todos los del foro!!



Quemas compañero vcugr quedaron super  una pregunta compañero  que tal suena o se comporta las CV con el adaptador de impendace o las famosas gafas hablamos


----------



## vcugr

que tal ya no pude subir ayer las fotos de como quedaron pero hoy aqui estan! espero comenten y claro que subire las medidas para todos mis buenos amigos del foro! aqui estan ya terminadas.

 aqui esta otra foto!acepto cualquier tipo de opinion


----------



## ialvega

compañero que te podemos decir, vacanisimas, espectaculares, y bueno no se felicitaciones.

atte,

Ivan V. G.


----------



## vcugr

gracias amigo ialvega! todo esta hecho con madera de 18 mm triplay o mejor conocido como entrechapado en la tapa lleva autentica piel negra para verlos mas exoticos y buena combinacion de forro negro con tornilleria plateada inoxidable!! ah y la madera esta protegida con nitrocelulosa para hacerla resistente al agua!


----------



## chiquipollo2001

hermanito usted es un barbaro, aca venden la tapa de aluminio para ponerselas a las copias, una pregunta cuando podrias subir los planospara hacerme unas, saludos


----------



## sonidomax1

cuando tengas los planos de estas bass reflex tipo martin audio ws218 podrias subirlos


----------



## KERLY

KERLY dijo:


> disculpen ahora si hay van.....
> 
> ......................................................................................................
> 
> segunda tanda detallada como nos gusta........................................
> 
> 
> 
> quemas compaÑero quedaron vakanas tus clon ... y sin no se nesecita de tanto protocologo... despues que tengas planos a lamano, algo basico de maderas vs carpimteria , experiencia de lo que ve y observa uno  adiario en  este mundo  del sonido  y sobre todo algo de logica y empaparse del tema.........
> CompaÑero tambien estoy trabajando en un par de cabina clon cv  y mas adelante armar otro par por la sencilla razon  que me gustaron como suenan de lindas...ahora ando trabajando  en diferentes ideas en cuanto a un par de medias- altas estilo linea array  osea  dos de 12 con un buen difusor tipo corneta o mejor un difusor lineal y que me sirvan de  doble proposito  como medias-altas i como rango completo para no trabajar con los bajos en pequeñas  ocasiones...
> la pregunta mia es que tal te trabajan  las media-altas  en rango semi completo y como se comportan en medias altas ...   hablamos



quemas compaÑeros del foro y por ultimo mis cv con los bebe...y mi amp...con 6Q por canal mas para un total de 12 *canal y 30000 microfa... por rama y 95+94dc


----------



## Arthas

muy buenas cajas vcurg estan notas sube los planos muy buen trabajo
saludos


----------



## jackk

hola amigos soy jack de argentina y la verdad estoy maravillado del conocimiento y la camaraderia que hay en el foro, soy un amante del sonido y les cuento que tengo un equipo biamplificado con 2 potencias de 500w y crossover, 2 driver de 1' selenium 2 parlantes EV de 15 250w y dos de 18 400 w todo en bafles frontales. el caso es que quiero cambiar el bafle al de 18' y meterlo en un cerwin vega ab 36 (por supuesto a realizar por mi) y el frontal tiene muy poco golpe y mi duda es si rendira bien el parlante EV 18 para este tipo de bafle? o deberia pensar en otro parlante de diferente marca. Bueno desde ya gracias


----------



## stuff

saludos amigos del foros , y del todo el mundo .. 
AMIGO vcugr.. TU PODRÍAS PUBLICAR TUS MEDIDAS PARA COMPARARLAS CON LAS MÍAS YA QUE TUVE HACIENDO MEDIDAS EXTERNAS A UNA AB-36 SEGÚN Y QUE ES ORIGINAL Y DE VERDAD NO COINCIDEN CON LAS MÍAS .. SALUDOS Y GRACIAS DE ANTE MANO..


----------



## ialvega

Una cosa no se porque se ponen a decir que pondran las medidas de este popular bajo cerwin vega si no las van a colocar yo creo que las tengo, en cualquier momento las pongo, y quiero decirles al amigo que las hizo que por favor me corrija si no son.

Sin ofender a nadien si no que estand diciendo que colocaran las medidas en este foro para que todos tengamos la oportunidad de armar este espectaculas bajo gracias.

Atte.

Ialvega


----------



## stuff

amigos compadres , ak esta el plano que yo use para armas mis cajas, por favor compárenlo y si tienen otro que no sea este suban lo para comparar las medidas saludos..


----------



## ialvega

mi querido stuff eso esta bien, perlo lo que pasa es que no me acuerdo quien, pero hay una persona en el foro que las ofrecio es mas hasta con el famos ocho o b como todos lo llaman, entonces creo que esa persona se esta burlando de nosostros todos los que pertenecemos al foro porque yo te aseguro que esa persona tambien se ha veneficiado y mucho de el foro, no s envidia, ni nada por el estilo si no que si yo prometo publicar algo tengo que cumplir.

Atte
Ialvega


----------



## KERLY

foreros que hay de nuevo aqui nuevamente  les muestro algunas imagenes de un segundo par de mis clon cv terminadas para montarle dos nuevos bebes...jejej hablamos


----------



## fafa83

amigos aqui las medidas de la caja acustica, ah por las dudas revisen porque hay como 3 modelos distintos, saludos


----------



## jackk

kerly me dirias con que pintaste y texturaste tus cajas gracias


----------



## KERLY

jackk dijo:


> kerly me dirias con que pintaste y texturaste tus cajas gracias



compañero jackk despues del texturizado con esmalte (pintura de aceite ) y el textutizado con una mezcla super, cola o pegamento,+acronal+vinilo y aserrin del fino aplcadom manualmente con brocha y un par de rodillos de espumay felpa  vete al pos de como hacer el texturizado alas cajas hay buena informacion  hablamos:


----------



## stuff

hola gente .. amigo fafa83.. yo medí una original por fuera y las medidas son igual al plano que publique.. el que tu publicas tiene un centímetro mas .. pero de lo demás son igual..

amigo KERLY.. saludos compadre .. quedaron finas  tus dos pares nuevo men .. sique a si en estos días publico dos que  hice para que las vean saludos..


----------



## carlosmeza

todas las imagenes que an mostrado son de gran ayuda para realizar las cabinas , el corte en la parte inferior tiene un angulo en especial

para la textura hay un material que se llama p7 o impermeabilizante para carros y se aplica con una pistola de alta presion


----------



## bachi

Hola amigos aqui tengo dos fotos tomadas a un cajon abierto para que vean la forma del hueco espero les sirva..........................

Saludos


----------



## SonyXploD

bueno despues de leerme las 11 paginas les comparto una adaptacion de esas cajas para autos .






los subwoofers utilizados son 2 MTX JackHammer 12" 5512-04 400rms

son de tipo horn tambien. aqui les llamamos turbo o bam bam.
son netamente para usarlas con subwoofers y poseen medidas standard generales, pero varia segun los resultados que se quieran, mientras mayor profundidad mas profundo sera el grave
requieren buena amplificacion, de hecho se recomienda amplificar, ya que el parlante que se meta en una caja de estas NO se puede bajar con una sola mano debido a que esta en un recinto vacio sin fugas, y si se logra bajar por lo general se queda abajo o sube muy lento.

su rango de frecuancia es de 40hz hasta 125hz. pero se recomienda cortarlos a 100 o 115hz maximo ya que a mas de eso oscila demasiado el sub y se puede desconar eso sin mencionar que se escuchan picos ensordesedores de graves donde no deben de sonar.
trabajan bien en campos abiertos o cerrados pero en campos abiertos rinden mas que una ventilada convencional o pasabanda. se recomiendan para musica electronica 

mi sistema consta de 2 de ellos 2 woofers en ported y 2 tweets de titanio de 4" bobina.

me gustaria añadir una caja de estas para reforzar mas el grave y hacerlo sentir..
sin embargo les pregunto a ustedes, el grave de UNA sola caja con un woofer de 18 se siente estando lejos? digamos a 10mts? porque lo que busco es la sensacion en el cuerpo del grave a campo abierto.


aparte. me gustaria que me explicaran como va el hueco donde va el sub, ya he visto todas las fotos que han puesto pero no logro entender.
en la lamina grande se hace una circunferencia y luego se hace otra mas pequeña en forma de 8 y se encaja dentro?.. o la pequeña en forma de ocho se le pone una tabla para que suba y encima va la tabla grande?


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

Buenas sonyx esa caja es la que llaman turbo gocho. A mi no me gusta su frecuencia de Respuesta es algo elevada para sonar en carro aunque tiene buen rendimiento. Lo de las imágenes que ves. Ese corte lo usa la caja Cerwin Vega. Sl36 AB-36c, EL36. Para comprimir la salida del bajo. Asi como Con una manguera de agua echas agua apenas a un metro de distancia pero si tapas Con el dedo la salida dejando solo un poco obtienes mas presión y el agua llega mas lejos asi funciona ese corte. Yo iba a realizar un post sobre eso y los experimentos que he realizado pero ando demasiado full


----------



## SonyXploD

Yo las estuve probando ayer con 2 amplificadores de 600rms. Pero restando la perdida de energia y otros calculos q realizo djwash un miembro del foro, estima que la potencia real para cada sub son 225rms. Con esa potencia al aire libre se logra escuchar el bajo claramente y en algunas frecuencias te llega a ensordecer por unos segundos. Sin embargo tienes que estar a 1 metro para que piedas medio sentir las vibraciones. Estamos hablando en un campo abierto de unos 30mts cuadrados al aire libre. Dentro en una sala o habitacion el retumbe es bastante fuerte y claro.

Acerca de la frecuencia de respuesta es bastante parecidas a las b52 o l36 con la diferencia que la presion va a ser menor debido a los subs que se utilizan son de 12". Yo creo que con 2 subs 18" en una turbo de estas se puede obtener buenos resultados. Los factores en contra es que requieres sobreamplificar y no puede utilizar cualquier "parlantito" de 2da porque lo rompes.

Knigh estoy por comenzar una B52 me podrias ayudar con ella?. En el area del tobogan lleva unas tablitas pero no se si son tacos cubos que lleva alli o son tablitas finas.

Y en la parte donde va el bajo a diferencia de las cv este lo lleva x la parte de atras pero sigo con la misma duda. Donde va fijado lleva doble tabla? Seria mejor hacer el caparazon por dentro. Pegar el bajo a la tabla con abertura en 8 y luego atornillar esa tabla a la que tiene la circunferencia en la caja?

Saludos y con la esperanza q me aclares esas duditas porque he visto muchas fotos pero no logro entender esa parte del todo.


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

Bueno en efecto la lámina que sostiene el bajo es la que lleva el corte en B y a esa va unida otra lámina que es la que lleva el corte circular para evitar que la goma del bajo choque Con la que tiene corte en B si puedes poner una imagen de Tu caja. Como la quieres hacer


----------



## djwash

*SonyXploD*, estaria bueno que no uses mas el termino "sobreamplificar" ya que no tiene sentido, o al menos deberias explicar a que te refieres, si a un parlante de la marca que sea le aplica mas potencia de la que soporta lo quemaras, mientras mas calidad sea tienen un margen, pero no es tan grande, por otro lado un parlante de calidad para alcanzar su desempeño maximo no necesita mas W de potencia de lo que especifica el fabricante, si quieres mas SPL compra un parlante mas grande, o de mayores prestaciones.

Si llevas un amplificador a sus limites o equivocas la ecualizacion, y no cuentas con las protecciones adecuadas propias de amplificadores de alta gama mandaras picos de CC al parlante, que en ciertos casos no son audibles ni generan distorcion, pero terminan quemando el parlante.

Si quieres agregarle el "cuerpo" que le falta a tu sonido con practicas de car audio no llegaras lejos, y menos con parlantes de car audio.

Si quieres retumbar al aire libre, como minimo deberas tener 4 graves de 15, asi sean sub o no, pero recuerda que si dejas huecos en tu sistema sonara feito.

Te recomiendo antes de comenzar a armar algo, busques la oportunidad de escuchar sistemas similares a lo que buscas, bass reflex, folded, tanto en interior como en exterior...

El modelo de selenium que te pase en otro tema ese de los dos parlantes en una sola caja, va muy bien, lo usan aqui una empresa que alquila equipos cuando viene algun artista...

Mejor no desvirtuo mas, sigo por el otro tema...


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

Son dos tablas. (La principal Con el corte en B) y (la que sirve solo para fijar el bajo y separarlo de la lámina en B para que la goma no pegue). Horita no tengo como ponerte una imagen. Dime si no entiendes para ponerte una.


----------



## SonyXploD

KNIGHTKNIGHT dijo:


> Son dos tablas. (La principal Con el corte en B) y (la que sirve solo para fijar el bajo y separarlo de la lámina en B para que la goma no pegue). Horita no tengo como ponerte una imagen. Dime si no entiendes para ponerte una.



no entiendo. 
hablemos asi
tabla1  y tabla2
donde 
tabla1  es la larga circular que va pegada a las paredes del cajon (que lleva el corte en 8??)
y tabla2 es solo la circunferencia (que segun entiendo va pegada en relieve a la tabla1) y luego el sub se coloca ensima de la tabla1 que a su ves esta pegada a la tabla2?


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

Aja asi como lo describes, solo que tabla 2 No es solo circular es cuadrada Con el respectivo hueco de montura. Creo que yo puse una imagen donde se Veía circular pero seria solo para ahorrar madera. Pero si has entendido


----------



## SonyXploD

djwash dijo:


> *SonyXploD*, estaria bueno que no uses mas el termino "sobreamplificar" ya que no tiene sentido, o al menos deberias explicar a que te refieres, si a un parlante de la marca que sea le aplica mas potencia de la que soporta lo quemaras, mientras mas calidad sea tienen un margen, pero no es tan grande, por otro lado un parlante de calidad para alcanzar su desempeño maximo no necesita mas W de potencia de lo que especifica el fabricante, si quieres mas SPL compra un parlante mas grande, o de mayores prestaciones.
> 
> Si llevas un amplificador a sus limites o equivocas la ecualizacion, y no cuentas con las protecciones adecuadas propias de amplificadores de alta gama mandaras picos de CC al parlante, que en ciertos casos no son audibles ni generan distorcion, pero terminan quemando el parlante.
> 
> Si quieres agregarle el "cuerpo" que le falta a tu sonido con practicas de car audio no llegaras lejos, y menos con parlantes de car audio.
> 
> Si quieres retumbar al aire libre, como minimo deberas tener 4 graves de 15, asi sean sub o no, pero recuerda que si dejas huecos en tu sistema sonara feito.
> 
> Te recomiendo antes de comenzar a armar algo, busques la oportunidad de escuchar sistemas similares a lo que buscas, bass reflex, folded, tanto en interior como en exterior...
> 
> El modelo de selenium que te pase en otro tema ese de los dos parlantes en una sola caja, va muy bien, lo usan aqui una empresa que alquila equipos cuando viene algun artista...
> 
> Mejor no desvirtuo mas, sigo por el otro tema...



las horn folded las pude escuchar una oportunidad y ahora viendolo bien los equipos sony la mayoria utilizan las reflex por eso pueden llegar tan bajo cosa que antes no entendia y ahora si.

me gusta las horn porque con menos amplificacion puedo obtener mayor spl a menor costo del bolsillo tambien, y para mi que aun no tengo un trabajo salariado y tengo que comprar poco a poco las cosas me viene de maravilla porque asi podria comenzar con una miniteca pequeña y con lo que valla recaudando seguir comprando equipos mejores y mejorar el sistema si me entiendes?

y dejaria de ultimo el gasto mas grande que serian las line array


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

Bueno leyendo mejor el bajo se coloca es a la tabla 2 que tiene el corte de montura. Es dificil explicar asi Con palabras


----------



## djwash

Si te entiendo, mi sueño era una folded, hasta fui con la plata a comprar la madera pero siempre tengo un presentimiento cuando voy a hacer un gasto innecesario, preferi armar reflex como la MP418 solo que calculada al parlante que consegui, y fue muy bueno el resultado.

Si armas una folded el resultado es incierto, ya que no sabes si el parlante que consigas ira bien, en cambio una reflex con el winIsd la puedes calcular y sacarle todo el jugo al parlante que consigas. No se, asi lo veo yo, por el lado del Line Array, uhmm, recuerda que esos sistemas usan procesadores de sonido, generan retardos y esas cosas, y esos procesadores no los podras hacer, deberas comprarlos y salen una fortuna, un line array conectado a un ampli a secas no es gran cosa...


----------



## SonyXploD

KNIGHTKNIGHT dijo:


> Bueno leyendo mejor el bajo se coloca es a la tabla 2 que tiene el corte de montura. Es dificil explicar asi Con palabras



Ahora lo que entiendo es lo siguiente. Se cortan 2 tablas identicas que son las que van inclinadas no? Pero que a su vez estan agarradas por los lados x las paredes del cajon y que una esta exactamente encima de la otra. Se pega la primera y se le hace el hueco en forma de 8 y luego exactamente encima se le pone la otra identica pero que en lugar de forma de 8 tiene la forma del bajo. Me equivoco?





djwash dijo:


> Si te entiendo, mi sueño era una folded, hasta fui con la plata a comprar la madera pero siempre tengo un presentimiento cuando voy a hacer un gasto innecesario, preferi armar reflex como la MP418 solo que calculada al parlante que consegui, y fue muy bueno el resultado.
> 
> Si armas una folded el resultado es incierto, ya que no sabes si el parlante que consigas ira bien, en cambio una reflex con el winIsd la puedes calcular y sacarle todo el jugo al parlante que consigas. No se, asi lo veo yo, por el lado del Line Array, uhmm, recuerda que esos sistemas usan procesadores de sonido, generan retardos y esas cosas, y esos procesadores no los podras hacer, deberas comprarlos y salen una fortuna, un line array conectado a un ampli a secas no es gran cosa...


 eso si estuve leyendo lo que me comentaba atom en otro tema acerca de los procesadores y lo veo como un proyecto ultra caro, pero no imposible, x lo general ese tipo de sistemas lo tienen empresas grandes que cuentan cn el capital para ello. X ahora me conformare con las horn folded. No te quito lo de las reflex djwash se que han de tener muy buena calidad pero calculo que necesitarias unas 4 de esas para generar una presion similar a 2 folded .. Tienes razon lo de los parlantes, x ello tomare fotos y modelos de los que consiga para saber si alguien ha probado con ellos y q tal suenan o en cuyo caso alguien halla echo alguna b-52 con un parlante con especificaciones parecidas.
Me recomendo yoangel lazaro conseguir marca bohem amanecera y veremos. Recuerda q no descarto las reflex. Son planes a largo plazo, tener almenos 2 b52 con un tubo y las reflex arriba algo parecido a las fotos que me pasaste hace dias, con la diferencia que no tendria un bajo y 1 medio en 1 mismo cajon (porque nunca he usado crossovers) y realmente me gusta utilizar amplificadores independientes pada cada cosa de esta manera seria folded para graves, y 2 woofers con su driver en una reflex justo arriba de las folded y alado de la boca de cada folded las turbo que tengo ahorita y suspendida en el aire 2 medios 12 para voces y vocales y melodias definidas. Saludos


----------



## djwash

Ahora si me fui del tema, parece que hablamos en otro idioma...

Cuando te digo que hagas una reflex me refiero a esta:




Y una inyectada a estas con los Pyle de 12" y un driver:



Ambas son bass reflex, pero estan apuntadas a diferentes frecuencias, una es para medio/agudos (inyectada, aunque en 15" algo de golpe aportan) y la otra para graves o subgraves (JBL MP418) como les llamas vos.



Tambien tenes esta que va muy bien, una vez en una fiesta que tenian 4 super scooper y 4 inyectadas como la de arriba pero de 15", fue a tocar una banda muy conocida a nivel nacional, llevaban dos de estas pero originales con parlante de 18" y dos inyectadas RCF activas, en calidad y SPL les pasaron por encima las Selenium PAS3G1 a las super scooper y eso que son reflex.



Y si queres algo profesional con gran desempeño en subgraves como les llamas vos, arma esta:



NO te digo mas porque va a venir un moderador y me va a cortar la cabeza...


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

Si asi como dices sony. Por lo de decidir que caja hacer te recomendaría que comenzarás con un turbosound busca en google imágenes la Tsw-118, se puede variar su construccion para obtener diferentes respuestas. El recinto lo calculas Con el winsd para mejor respuesta del woofer que tengas yo hice asi Con un par de bajitos de 12" y suenan en sitio abierto casi a 80 metros, horita la tengo medido desarmada para hacerle unas modificaciones que planifique. También la tsw-218 es muy buena tenia 2 y los vendí. Me ofrecieron buen precio



Te recomendaría esta:  http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...51576740_100000976788713_241625_7007310_n.jpg 

No puedo poner la imagen porque estoy conectado desde el teléfono  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 puse una no se si se vea



Ahora si estoy en la PC, esta es la imagen de la lamina del CV


----------



## SonyXploD

KNIGHTKNIGHT dijo:


> Si asi como dices sony. Por lo de decidir que caja hacer te recomendaría que comenzarás con un turbosound busca en google imágenes la Tsw-118, se puede variar su construccion para obtener diferentes respuestas. El recinto lo calculas Con el winsd para mejor respuesta del woofer que tengas yo hice asi Con un par de bajitos de 12" y suenan en sitio abierto casi a 80 metros, horita la tengo medido desarmada para hacerle unas modificaciones que planifique. También la tsw-218 es muy buena tenia 2 y los vendí. Me ofrecieron buen precio
> 
> 
> 
> Te recomendaría esta:  http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...51576740_100000976788713_241625_7007310_n.jpg
> 
> No puedo poner la imagen porque estoy conectado desde el teléfono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puse una no se si se vea
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora si estoy en la PC, esta es la imagen de la lamina del CV



ahora si entendi a la perfeccion jeje gracias hermano.





djwash dijo:


> Ahora si me fui del tema, parece que hablamos en otro idioma...
> 
> Cuando te digo que hagas una reflex me refiero a esta:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 64592
> 
> 
> Y una inyectada a estas con los Pyle de 12" y un driver:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 64593
> 
> Ambas son bass reflex, pero estan apuntadas a diferentes frecuencias, una es para medio/agudos (inyectada, aunque en 15" algo de golpe aportan) y la otra para graves o subgraves (JBL MP418) como les llamas vos.
> 
> 
> 
> Tambien tenes esta que va muy bien, una vez en una fiesta que tenian 4 super scooper y 4 inyectadas como la de arriba pero de 15", fue a tocar una banda muy conocida a nivel nacional, llevaban dos de estas pero originales con parlante de 18" y dos inyectadas RCF activas, en calidad y SPL les pasaron por encima las Selenium PAS3G1 a las super scooper y eso que son reflex.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 64594
> 
> Y si queres algo profesional con gran desempeño en subgraves como les llamas vos, arma esta:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 64595
> 
> NO te digo mas porque va a venir un moderador y me va a cortar la cabeza...



me llama la atencion la JBL .. no veo ductos de ventilacion por donde el sonido salga.. solo arriba veo algo pero no estoy seguro si es una boca.. rendira esa JBL en espacio abierto? hace tiempo tuve un cajon sellado y afuera no sonaba ni pio.

esa caja lleva algun laberinto o algo por dentro? la de abajo tambien me llama la atencion, pero veo que podria utilizar 2 woofers pyle de 12 200rms .. mira lo que pude conseguir en el centro fue bastante deprimente altos precios y marcas como . blast-bk y mivics que no traen manuales o especificaciones, los pyle si las traen pero son de 12. y con el precio de un 18" mivics blast o bk me compro unos 8 pyle de 12 puedes creer?

me recomendarias hacer una caja de estas utilizando woofers pile? aqui su manual
 es el ppa12  adjuntado abajo si llega a 35.5hz creo que me puede dar un grave decente. PEERO para estas dimensiones no puedo hacer un horn folded. 

tengo 2 opciones, Bass Reflex o Turbo de 12. pero las turbo por experiencia propia solo me dara mas de lo mismo que ya tengo graves fuertes entre 100 - 60hz yo quiero algo mas bajo de eso.

que dices tu djwash y disculpa que te siga haciendo desvirtuar 
4 woofers pyle de 200rms son 840bs y 1 solo woofer 18 vale 1700bs (mivics)
se me ocurre comprar 4 y hacer 2 en reflex y 2 en las turbo que dice el compañero knight o talves 4 en reflex me daria un buen spl para graves debado de los 40hz?


----------



## Tacatomon

No tiene sentido hacer reproducir frecuencias subgraves si la mayoría de la música tiene centrada la fuerza de los graves en alrededor de los 60Hz. ¿Subgraves para PA? Si para un Reflex doble tienes que hacer el corte en unos 35-40Hz, a menos que se usen altavoces con muuucha excursión, implicando menos eficiencia. Es todo un tema esto.

Acá en la casa, tenemos el par de CV AB36 y un par de Reflex sintonizados para Eminence Sigma Pro 18. Cuando son cosas sencillas, dígase un patio cerrado, o un salón alfombrado, las reflex son la elección. Pero si salimos mirando a la calle, o en salones grande, no queda más que llevarse las CV. Ellas se encargan de la presión sonora.

Altavoces eficientes+Caja Eficiente= EpicWin!
Y los crossovers son parte crucial. Si quieres golpe, patada a 30 Metros, no lo vas a lograr reproduciendo frecuencias de menos de 40Hz y mucho menos con altavoces de 12".



SonyXploD dijo:


> ahora si entendi a la perfeccion jeje gracias hermano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _me llama la atencion la JBL .. no veo ductos de ventilacion por donde el sonido salga.. solo arriba veo algo pero no estoy seguro si es una boca.. rendira esa JBL en espacio abierto? hace tiempo tuve un cajon sellado y afuera no sonaba ni pio._
> 
> esa caja lleva algun laberinto o algo por dentro? la de abajo tambien me llama la atencion, pero veo que podria utilizar 2 woofers pyle de 12 200rms .. mira lo que pude conseguir en el centro fue bastante deprimente altos precios y marcas como . blast-bk y mivics que no traen manuales o especificaciones, los pyle si las traen pero son de 12. y con el precio de un 18" mivics blast o bk me compro unos 8 pyle de 12 puedes creer?
> 
> me recomendarias hacer una caja de estas utilizando woofers pile? aqui su manual
> es el ppa12  adjuntado abajo si llega a 35.5hz creo que me puede dar un grave decente. PEERO para estas dimensiones no puedo hacer un horn folded.
> 
> tengo 2 opciones, Bass Reflex o Turbo de 12. pero las turbo por experiencia propia solo me dara mas de lo mismo que ya tengo graves fuertes entre 100 - 60hz yo quiero algo mas bajo de eso.
> 
> que dices tu djwash y disculpa que te siga haciendo desvirtuar



Por acá donde resido son muy usadas esas JBL, en sus versiones amplificadas. Haste la idea. Para llenar media calle, con presión que se siente a 50Metros, hacen falta 4 unidades por lado (8 en total.)

Cuando con Tipo Horn, podrías sacarla con 2 por lado.


----------



## SonyXploD

Tacatomon dijo:


> No tiene sentido hacer reproducir frecuencias subgraves si la mayoría de la música tiene centrada la fuerza de los graves en alrededor de los 60Hz. ¿Subgraves para PA? Si para un Reflex doble tienes que hacer el corte en unos 35-40Hz, a menos que se usen altavoces con muuucha excursión, implicando menos eficiencia. Es todo un tema esto.
> 
> Acá en la casa, tenemos el par de CV AB36 y un par de Reflex sintonizados para Eminence Sigma Pro 18. Cuando son cosas sencillas, dígase un patio cerrado, o un salón alfombrado, las reflex son la elección. Pero si salimos mirando a la calle, o en salones grande, no queda más que llevarse las CV. Ellas se encargan de la presión sonora.
> 
> Altavoces eficientes+Caja Eficiente= EpicWin!
> Y los crossovers son parte crucial. Si quieres golpe, patada a 30 Metros, no lo vas a lograr reproduciendo frecuencias de menos de 40Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> Para son muy usadas esas JBL, en sus versiones amplificadas. Haste la idea. Para llenar media calle, con presión que se siente a 50Metros, hacen falta 4 unidades por lado (8 en total.)
> 
> Cuando con Tipo Horn, podrías sacarla con 2 por lado.



es justo lo que temia.. el problema es que aqui la gente escucha mucho reggaeton y algunas canciones tienen frecuencias muy bajas y carajo que dificil es hacer que se escuchen en una horn.

recalculando el sistema diria.
2 Tweeter 150rms mc laren + 2 driver eminence 120rms 
2 Turbo con 2 subs 12 400rms - sintonizadas 40-100hz
2 pyle 12 vented - sintonizados a 80hz-500hz
4 pyle 12 en Reflex? o turbo? aun no se . lo que si estoy practicamente seguro es de comprar 4 pyle de 12 mañana porque hoy busque precios de los bajos de 18 y es muy elevado como dije antes, con el precio de un blast bk me compro 6 pyle de 12 que me podrian dar mayor presion y traen manuales para calcular los recintos cosa que los blast bk no,  estoy muy limitado porque aqui no llegan modelos de audio pro como bohem, puras marcas chinas muy raras jxvx, jxvc, y ademas de caras no traen manuales para calcularles cajas.

esperando que ustedes me acesoren para mañana si dios quiere me decido a comprar los 4 pyle de 12


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Ya viste estas cajas?

http://www.freespeakerplans.com/cubo-18.html

Rinden más que un Bass Reflex con un altavoz de referencia idéntico. Bajos desde 40Hz. La eficiencia se paga con un precio, y es sacrificando algo de frecuencias bajas.

Ahora, si quieres llevar a frecuencias de 35Hz, necesitas Bass Reflex, y unos 4 cajones. Siempre hablando de altavoces Profesionales. Esos Pyle desconozco que eficiencia traigan, pero de antemano, como te mencioné atrás, si quieres "patada" a largas distancias, no lo logras con altavoces de 12"

Yo no me quemo mucho el coco con el tema de los "Bajos" del Reggaeton en las CV o las Reflex. El corte de todos modos es en 30-40Hz. Y aún así se siente el Booooom. Nunca un PA se va a oir como un Coche con Subs. En lugares abiertos, lo que importa es *SPL*. No que tan abajo en frecuencias llegue uno.


----------



## SonyXploD

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Ya viste estas cajas?
> 
> http://www.freespeakerplans.com/cubo-18.html
> 
> Rinden más que un Bass Reflex con un altavoz de referencia idéntico. Bajos desde 40Hz. La eficiencia se paga con un precio, y es sacrificando algo de frecuencias bajas.
> 
> Ahora, si quieres llevar a frecuencias de 35Hz, necesitas Bass Reflex, y unos 4 cajones. Siempre hablando de altavoces Profesionales. Esos Pyle desconozco que eficiencia traigan, pero de antemano, como te mencioné atrás, si quieres "patada" a largas distancias, no lo logras con altavoces de 12"



tenemos que tomar en cuenta lo que te digo arriba, soy estudiante tengo 19 años y aun no tengo tanto dinero para tirar. para dar 1700bs algo asi como 400$ dolares por 1 solo woofer de 18" que nisiquiera trae especificaciones o manuales, prefiero dar 200$ por 4 woofers de 12" que si traen manuales y actualmente ya tengo 2 usandolos desde hace un año y en una caja "mal calculada" con poca profundidad me han dado exelentes resultados.

pero si pienso comprar 4 mas me gustaria saber que caja me daria mayor spl con woofers de esas dimensiones a espacio abierto y disculpa si mi tono es un poco altanero pero va con todo el respeto y lejos de esas itenciones porque alcontrario estoy agradecido con ustedes ya que parte de los resultados que tengo actualmente es gracias a este foro y a ustedes que me han ayudado

pD: no habra un cubo12? jeje
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Bueno, nada es imposible. Hay un Cubo 12.

http://www.freespeakerplans.com/cubo-12.html

Pero es eficiente a partir de 50Hz. Te digo que no se puede llegar muy abajo en frecuencia. O sacrificas Mucho SPL O compras Muchas Pyle de 12 para tener "Golpe" a 20/30Metros.

Saludos!


----------



## SonyXploD

Tacatomon dijo:


> Bueno, nada es imposible. Hay un Cubo 12.
> 
> http://www.freespeakerplans.com/cubo-12.html
> 
> Pero es eficiente a partir de 50Hz. Te digo que no se puede llegar muy abajo en frecuencia. O sacrificas Mucho SPL O compras Muchas Pyle de 12 para tener "Golpe" a 20/30Metros.
> 
> Saludos!



viste el manual de los pyle? traen buenas borneras, tu q tienes experiencia que tal ves las especificaciones?


----------



## Tacatomon

Ya vi el manual. Son altavoces de gama baja. Tiene parámetros de eficiencia bajos y hechos para trabajar en cajones Reflex dentro de un coche, donde se tiene mucha ganancia en Frecuencias bajas.

Los consejos ahí están. XD

Saludos!


----------



## SonyXploD

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ya vi el manual. Son altavoces de gama baja. Tiene parámetros de eficiencia bajos y hechos para trabajar en cajones Reflex dentro de un coche, donde se tiene mucha ganancia en Frecuencias bajas.
> 
> Los consejos ahí están. XD
> 
> Saludos!


 es lo que estoy viendo, no es posible que el vas sea de 4.517cm3 eso equivale a 0,004517 litros que caja mas pequeña.

a mi me parece que comenzare con 4 de ellos, esa cubo me gusta, con la diferencia que dice que tienen que ser parlantes con un EBM mayor a 100 preferiblemente, y estos llegan a 55. quiere decir que sonaran mal?.. lo bueno es que no estan a un precio muy caro y se pueden vender a un precio un poco mayor igual las carpinterias cerraron hasta el año entrante lo maximo que puedo hacer en estos pocos dias que restan del 2011 es comprar para en el 2012 ponerme en eso

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Tienes errado el concepto de Vas.

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/analisis_altavoces/thiele.htm

Y siendo el altavoz de un EBP de 55, en la Caja Cubo, simplemente no funcionaría adecuadamente. No dicen el parámetro Xmax en la hoja de datos de los Pyle... así que yo no me arriesgaría.


----------



## djwash

Que lastima que tienes poco para elegir, pero me sorprende que los parlantes chinos no lleguen alla.

Aqui hay modelos para tirar al techo, en serio, facil hay 10 marcas de parlantes Made In China, 3 de esas marcas son malas, las demas son aceptables para audio PRO, hay modelos que responden mejor en graves, y otros que sacrifican un poco los graves para ser usados en cajas inyectadas, y todos muy baratos, calculale que un woofer de 21" que responde mejor en graves esta alrededor de U$S 300, es muy eficiente y en bass reflex va como piña...

Por lo que he leido tienes conceptos errados, y nociones propias de car audio, ya te dije que ese "mundo" no tiene nada que ver con el Audio Pro.

En audio Pro si hay Subwoofer, pero solo de gama alta, RCF, Presicion devices, Eighteen sound, Selenium, son muy buenos parlantes, y eficientes aun siendo subwoofer (mas o menos 92dB), en las marcas mas baratas, chinas y no chinas, hay woofers que van mejor en graves y otros no, por sus parametros que aunque no vienen en un manual se notan.

Lo que no me has respondido es si consigues cajas plasticas, inyectadas, esas de plastico negro:

Ver el archivo adjunto 64593

Si las conseguis mete ahi los Pyle, que con 12" al aire libre no vas a llegar a ningun lado en graves, y mucho menos en frecuencias mas bajas.

La JBL MP418 es bass reflex, el tubo de sintonia es parte de la caja, esta en la parte de abajo tiene mas o menos 7 CM de alto y no me acuerdo la profundidad por ahi tengo el plano, y el ancho es el ancho de la caja, por eso te digo que la podes calcular con el WinISD.

Creo que estas en el punto en que debes decidir, pero si compras un monton de parlantes Pyle, te voy avisando que el "cuerpo" que te falta ahora le faltara peor.

Tambien crees que las folded tiran los subgraves que sueñas pero no es asi, estas tienen en el mejor de los casos con parlante original unos 139dB, a eso sumale una potencia de unos 800W RMS por caja, para equilibrar tanto grave el tweeter te va a quedar chico, necesitas si o si un driver, o dos mejor dicho, si crees que los Pyle dan medios, yo creo que necesitas afinar el oido porque los woofer reproducen medios pero con un SPL muy bajo, para eso esta el DRIVER, en audio pro se usa mas el driver que el tweeter (lo cual no significa que el tweeter no se use).

Por otro lado no consigues parlantes de 15"?

En un lugar cerrado los graves o subgraves como le llamas vos los vas a sentir, en el exterior olvidate, veo que queres lograr mucho con poco dinero, o con componentes de baja gama y eso no se puede, entendemos las limitaciones que tienes, tanto economicas como de disponibilidad, te hemos dado mil consejos para que el resultado sea decente, o por lo menos aceptable, pero bueno.

No tomes mal mis comentarios, la idea es ayudar, pero vos no te dejas...


----------



## SonyXploD

QUe opinan acerca de los Eminence Deltalite II?
este es el manual
http://www.eminence.com/pdf/DeltaliteII_2512.pdf





djwash dijo:


> Que lastima que tienes poco para elegir, pero me sorprende que los parlantes chinos no lleguen alla.
> 
> Aqui hay modelos para tirar al techo, en serio, facil hay 10 marcas de parlantes Made In China, 3 de esas marcas son malas, las demas son aceptables para audio PRO, hay modelos que responden mejor en graves, y otros que sacrifican un poco los graves para ser usados en cajas inyectadas, y todos muy baratos, calculale que un woofer de 21" que responde mejor en graves esta alrededor de U$S 300, es muy eficiente y en bass reflex va como piña...
> 
> Por lo que he leido tienes conceptos errados, y nociones propias de car audio, ya te dije que ese "mundo" no tiene nada que ver con el Audio Pro.
> 
> En audio Pro si hay Subwoofer, pero solo de gama alta, RCF, Presicion devices, Eighteen sound, Selenium, son muy buenos parlantes, y eficientes aun siendo subwoofer (mas o menos 92dB), en las marcas mas baratas, chinas y no chinas, hay woofers que van mejor en graves y otros no, por sus parametros que aunque no vienen en un manual se notan.
> 
> Lo que no me has respondido es si consigues cajas plasticas, inyectadas, esas de plastico negro:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 64593
> 
> Si las conseguis mete ahi los Pyle, que con 12" al aire libre no vas a llegar a ningun lado en graves, y mucho menos en frecuencias mas bajas.
> 
> La JBL MP418 es bass reflex, el tubo de sintonia es parte de la caja, esta en la parte de abajo tiene mas o menos 7 CM de alto y no me acuerdo la profundidad por ahi tengo el plano, y el ancho es el ancho de la caja, por eso te digo que la podes calcular con el WinISD.
> 
> Creo que estas en el punto en que debes decidir, pero si compras un monton de parlantes Pyle, te voy avisando que el "cuerpo" que te falta ahora le faltara peor.
> 
> Tambien crees que las folded tiran los subgraves que sueñas pero no es asi, estas tienen en el mejor de los casos con parlante original unos 139dB, a eso sumale una potencia de unos 800W RMS por caja, para equilibrar tanto grave el tweeter te va a quedar chico, necesitas si o si un driver, o dos mejor dicho, si crees que los Pyle dan medios, yo creo que necesitas afinar el oido porque los woofer reproducen medios pero con un SPL muy bajo, para eso esta el DRIVER, en audio pro se usa mas el driver que el tweeter (lo cual no significa que el tweeter no se use).
> 
> Por otro lado no consigues parlantes de 15"?
> 
> En un lugar cerrado los graves o subgraves como le llamas vos los vas a sentir, en el exterior olvidate, veo que queres lograr mucho con poco dinero, o con componentes de baja gama y eso no se puede, entendemos las limitaciones que tienes, tanto economicas como de disponibilidad, te hemos dado mil consejos para que el resultado sea decente, o por lo menos aceptable, pero bueno.
> 
> No tomes mal mis comentarios, la idea es ayudar, pero vos no te dejas...



aqui un woofer no reconocido de 18" vale 400$ el cual es un precio muy alto.
acabo de comprar a un amigo estos
http://www.eminence.com/pdf/DeltaliteII_2512.pdf
me gustaron por su magneto de neodimio y por su sensibilidad de 99.9db en comparacion con los pyle q tienen 90.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

SonyXploD dijo:


> QUe opinan acerca de los Eminence Deltalite II?
> este es el manual
> http://www.eminence.com/pdf/DeltaliteII_2512.pdf


Muy buen altavoz, pero olvídate de frecuencias bajas con ése. Es para acoplarlo con un driver de compresión para una caja _full range_. Aunque mucho mejor que los 4 Pyles sí es 

PD: y nos fuimos de mambo, será mejor seguir esto en otro tema.


----------



## SonyXploD

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Muy buen altavoz, pero olvídate de frecuencias bajas con ése. Es para acoplarlo con un driver de compresión para una caja _full range_. Aunque mucho mejor que los 4 Pyles sí es
> 
> PD: y nos fuimos de mambo, será mejor seguir esto en otro tema.


 logre entender lo que me decian, estando asi que 1no solo con la misma potencia rebasa por mucho lo que sonaban los 2 pyle  

jeje bueno si ya hemos desvirtuado mucho. saludos y gracias a todos quienes han participado y me han ayudado


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola a todos, Feliz Navidad, y con anticipacion Prospero Año Nuevo a Todos...
Kerly si vivieras en mi pais Te compraria Tus 2dos. Clones, estan Cool.
Djwash como se llama el bafle para mayor desempeño de Sub Graves, donde consigo mas informacion.


----------



## 18soundart

Buenas tardes amigos foreros un  desde Zapopan y deseandoles un feliz y prospero año nuevo.
Hce unos momentos visitando la pagina de 18sound ( http://www.eighteensound.com/index.aspx?mainMenu=applications ) encontre que tienen nuevos planos para sus parlantes y entre ellos se encuentra uno que es tipo horn similiar a los cerwin vega, les dejo los link y una imagen de dichos cajones.
Hasta la vista.
http://www.eighteensound.com/staticContent/applications/kits/18Sound_kit18_Horn.pdf


----------



## SonyXploD

Parece mas bien un b-52 re calculado para esos parlantes 18sound segun sus ptm


----------



## 18soundart

Cierto hay muchos cajones similares pero lo importante es que en los planos vienen todas las medidas para construirlo y si le pones los parlantes recomendados deven de sonar bien ya que la marca es de mucha calidad y llevan un estricto control en sus productos.


----------



## SonyXploD

tienes mucha razon, 18sound es lo mejor que he visto y escuchado


----------



## KERLY

Quemas compañeros del foro espero que hallan pasasdo un feliz año .... y y que tengan mucha prosperidad para el que esta corriendo  ya hoy es 3 y no hace mucho era 31 jejejej  y al compañero lomax13 gracias por el comentarioy como dijite lastima que vivas tan lejos para que huvieras tenido la dicha en tener un par de estas en tu pais 100% MADE IN COLOMBIA  estamos hablando


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola 18 Soundart, gracias por el link para ver estos bafles, todo se ven super, una pregunta como cuandos dolares americanos, cuesta un parlante 18sound, precisamente el recomendado para ese bafle Horn.

Saludos a mi amigo kerly hasta Colombia, desde Nicaragua.


----------



## Tacatomon

Acá puedes ver precios de altavoces en varias marcas

http://www.usspeaker.com/homepage.htm

Solo en USA.


----------



## LoMax13CE

Gracias Tocatomon, estoy con la voca abierta, por los precios, y solo imaginandome tener una de esas bellesas en mis manos...


----------



## Dj Kamukenco

Saludos compañeros del foro.! Trate de subir una recopilación de cajas acústicas, son mas de 250 planos, la mayoría tienen medidas originales pero el sistema me da un error, soy nuevo en esto, por favor si alguien sabe como subir esos datos asi escríbanme..! los datos adjuntos pesan casi 16mb en pdf, no se como recórtalos.. Quiero compartirlos con la comunidad...



Ok..! Ya encontré la manera,no puedo subir por aquí los planos, pero les dejo un link donde los pueden conseguir..! Saludos...!!


http://www.4shared.com/rar/IWvidHYa/RECOPILACION_DE_BAJOS.html


Espero se ayuden con este aporte...!!


----------



## 18soundart

Gracias Dj Kamukenco gracias por el aporte ahunque ya los tengo desde hace tiempo no faltara que a otros foristas les ayuden en mucho.
saludos desde Puerto Vallarta ya que estoy disfrutando una merecidas vacaciones con todo y mi familia.
hasta la vista compañeros foristas.


----------



## LoMax13CE

AYUDA
Necesito me ayuden a calcular esta caja.

Parlantes SoundBarrier
SB-18130, 600RMS

Small Parameter
Re:	7.2 ohms
fs:	35.831 Hz
Mmd:	152.0529 g
BL:	29.3375 T-m
Qms:	5.1495
Qes:	0.3339
Qts:	0.3135
No:	3.2465 %
SPLo:	97.3141 dB
Vas:	245.4226 L
Cms:	0.1113 mm/N
Cas:	1.76 E-6m5/N
Cmes:	205.9591 uf
R at:	8061 ohmA
Zmin:	10.2810 ohm
Zmax:	118.2577 ohm
Krm:	2.036m ohm
Kxm:	54.388m H
Erm:	0.993
Mms:	177.2663 gr
Exm:	0.704

Enclosures 1.76 ft3 to 38 Mhz, Bass-Reflex, esto es lo que recomienda SoundBarier, pero como convierto ft3 a metros o pulgadas, para la distribucion de esta caja.
Estuve calculando con el WinISD, pero al guardar el archivo como nuevo, me manda mensaje de error de casi todos los parametros, asi que no pude continuar.


----------



## salsero48

hola amigos forista les agradezco me confirmen o me digan delos planos que hay montados me servirían para hacer mis bajos con parlantes de 15´´ pulgadas de diámetro por 3000w de potencia yo soy nuevo en esta pagina


----------



## salsero48

hola amigos les agradezco si me colaboran con un plano para hacer rack para amplificadores quien lo tenga por fa que lo suba quiero hacer el mio ya que aqui en el comercio salen mu caro


----------



## salsero48

hola a todos los amigos forista mis agradecimientos a quien me pueda colaborar con los planos de unos serwin vega para parlantes de 15 puldas que quiero armarlos para mi


----------



## ialvega

Hola amigo salsero no me acuerdo pero yo saque unas medidas de acuerdo al parlante, osea el plano de 18 pulg, con el parlante de 15 saque las medidas y te cuento que resultadoas bastante favorables, pero no me acuerdo cuando me acuerde te digo como es, es mas esto lo publique tu sabes que aqui en el foro gracias a dios hay personas que tienen conocimientos y yo lanse esa pregunta que si estaba bien la operacion y me contestaron que no es que estaba mal pero aja tu sabes, aparte de todo en que parte de cartagena vives.



salsero48 dijo:


> hola a todos los amigos forista mis agradecimientos a quien me pueda colaborar con los planos de unos serwin vega para parlantes de 15 puldas que quiero armarlos para mi


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola Staylover0074, gracias por tu recomendacion, en el mercado nicaraguense ya vi los Dragones y pesan como que, los quiero comprar, aqui en Nicaragua cuestan mas o menos 350.00 dolares americanos, dime con que poder, potencia (amplificador) mueves los Dragones y con cual los Megassus, que no tengo idea de cuanto puedan costar estos ultimos. Y los megassus en que tipo de Bafle los tienes, puedes subir fotos al foro?


----------



## 18soundart

salsero48 dijo:


> hola amigos forista les agradezco me confirmen o me digan delos planos que hay montados me servirían para hacer mis bajos con parlantes de 15´´ pulgadas de diámetro por 3000w de potencia yo soy nuevo en esta pagina



Hola amigo salsero48, te  recomiendo los siguientes links para tus bocinas de 15 pulgadas.
http://speakerplans.com/index.php?id=hd15horn ,este modelo me lo recomendo un compañero de trabajo el cual dice que las mismas se desempeñan muy bien y en una oportunidad las voy a construir.
http://www.freespeakerplans.com/cubo-15q.html ,de este modelo ya lo tengo en proseso de construccion pero para bocinas de 18 pulgadas http://www.freespeakerplans.com/cubo-18.html , este cajon lo que le falta es el terminado el cual todavia no me he desidido si lo alfombro o le aplico texturizado de resina poliester, pero lo que es del cajon de MDF ya lo cale y suena muy bien. posteriormente subo unas fotos pero en el tema de fotos de bafles hechos en casa.
con respecto a tu pregunta de como hacer un rack tengo un proyecto que lo voy a realizar con aluminio, mdf, espuma de poliuretano y fibra de vidrio, de este no se cuando lo empice ya que estoy realizado varias cosas y estoy muy recortado de tiempo.
desde ZAPOPAN, JAL.:


----------



## salsero48

hola amigo IALVEGA gracias por tu comentario o consejo por estos dias me estoy dovumentando del tema y yo vivo en el barrio los cerezos



hola amigo 18Sonundart muchas gracias por tu informacion es de gran ayuda para mi espero termines tu proyecto del rack para que me puedas colaborar con este tema


----------



## 18soundart

hola amigo 18Sonundart muchas gracias por tu informacion es de gran ayuda para mi espero termines tu proyecto del rack para que me puedas colaborar con este tema

Buenos dias compañeros foristas, en estos dias pienso iniciar la construccion pero el metodo de construccion me  va a requerir algo de tiempo construirlo y pienso ir sacando fotos de todo el proseso y una vez terminado pienso si es posible iniciar un nuevo tema de RACKS ya que no e visto algo sobre este equipo para sonido.
por lo pronto les dejo este link que es interesante http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unidad_rack .
 a todos los foristas


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola a todos, me gustaria que alguien me guiara paso a paso como Operar el programa WinISD, con una explicacion en terminos no muy tecnicos, y ademas como interpretar las unidades Litros, Pie cubico a Medidas reales...


----------



## ferrari

salsero48 dijo:


> hola amigos les agradezco si me colaboran con un plano para hacer rack para amplificadores quien lo tenga por fa que lo suba quiero hacer el mio ya que aqui en el comercio salen mu caro



A ver que tal salsero, a mi me parece un proyecto fácil y económico para un rack , y tiene razón , los ya elaborados no son accequibles a cualquiera.

http://www.hispasonic.com/foros/como-hacer-mueble-rack-menos-100/155378


----------



## aldemarar

LoMax13CE dijo:


> Hola a todos, me gustaria que alguien me guiara paso a paso como Operar el programa WinISD, con una explicacion en terminos no muy tecnicos, y ademas como interpretar las unidades Litros, Pie cubico a Medidas reales...



y que otra cosa mas quiere el niño


----------



## Tacatomon

LoMax13CE dijo:


> Hola a todos, me gustaria que alguien me guiara paso a paso como Operar el programa WinISD, con una explicacion en terminos no muy tecnicos, y ademas como interpretar las unidades Litros, Pie cubico a Medidas reales...



Esto te va a ayudar... Lo demás lo encuentras fácilmente en la Wikipedia.

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/tutwinISD/tut.html

Saludos!


----------



## LoMax13CE

aldemarar: generosa tu ayuda, gracias (yo estoy iniciando en este mundo, tu estas avanzado).
Tocatamon: Gracias por Sabia respuesta y darme tu mano.


----------



## 18soundart

Tocatamon: Gracias por Sabia respuesta y darme tu mano.[/QUOTE]
Asi somos los Mexicanos tendemos la mano.
: apreton:desde Zapopan, Jalisco, Mexico


----------



## 18soundart

Hola amigo salsero48, ahorita estaba viendo un video en you tube sobre la construccion de un rack echo en angulo de acero les dejo el link. 



espero les sirva.
hasta la vista.


----------



## 18soundart

LoMax13CE
Buenos dias, para aprender a diseñar cajones es nesesario ponernos a estudiar y Tacatomon ya te dio un buen tip aprovechalo.
con respecto a tu pregunta que me mandaste hace un dia no pude responderte por ese medio ya que tengo solo 21 mensajes.
para sacar el maximo provecho de las prestaciones de un parlante son nesesarios los parametros t/s y una vez teniendolos se puede diseñar el cajon con winisd u otro programa.
si desconoces los parametros yo te recomiendo el cubo18 ya que este diseño se adapta a diversos parlantes te dejo el link http://www.freespeakerplans.com/cubo-18.html de este hablo en el mensaje #266 espero te sirva mi comentario.
hasta la vista.
PD. uhauuu, tengo tres mensajes continuos ya rompi mi propio record.


----------



## jhonatan ruiz

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Hola muchachos, ahora que estuve viajando mire unos sonidos (Pickups) de cartagena y tuve la fortuna de observar una de estas cajas destapadas y sin parlante, aqui les muestro la foto que le tome para que vean el detaye del orificio y mas o menos hagan un calculo de cuanto mide.
> 
> Segun lo que he leido, esto se hace para aumentar aun mas la presion inicial en la garganta de la caja.
> 
> Saludos, y comenten sus experiencias....


buenas noches no tienes aun la medida de la forma de la salida en B  del parlante


----------



## mono pibe

Amigo alquie de ustedes , sabran algo de nuevo bajo que utilisa parlantes de 21" ,elque ofrese la cervin el TS42  LAS MEDIDAS creo que es un tema que esta a la banguardia. SALUDO ATODOS


----------



## djwash

mono pibe dijo:


> Amigo alquie de ustedes , sabran algo de nuevo bajo que utilisa parlantes de 21" ,elque ofrese la cervin el TS42  LAS MEDIDAS creo que es un tema que esta a la banguardia. SALUDO ATODOS



A menos que consigas el woofer original no te sirven de nada las medidas de esa casa...


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola mono pibe, revisa este link, aqui dicen que 1 TS-45, tiene un maximo SPL 144dB, que son mejor que dos Parlantes 18" Folded horn.
http://www.cerwin-vega-fans.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1483
Moderador: Juhis78


----------



## mono pibe

​



LoMax13CE dijo:


> Hola mono pibe, revisa este link, aqui dicen que 1 TS-45, tiene un maximo SPL 144dB, que son mejor que dos Parlantes 18" Folded horn.
> http://www.cerwin-vega-fans.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1483
> Moderador: Juhis78



​  GRACIAS amigo loMax


----------



## alis castilllo

vean estevideo  











ojo no cometan el error de la tapa xq pierde precion la caja acústica xq este tipo es totalmente sellada este video solo lo subi para aclarar algunas dudas sobre la garganta y la estructura interna espero q les sea util


----------



## Caliper

djwash dijo:
			
		

> ...se nota que no tenes idea de como funciona una caja, ni conoces los tipos de caja (hay parlantes diseñados especificamente para cajas selladas, de donde sacaste que se pierde el sonido de la otra cara?), este es un foro técnico, y mandar fruta no da...
> 
> Saludos...



Una caja se puede modificar amigo a favor o en contra los fabricantes no son dioses ellos solo jalan agua para su molino y año tras año ellos modifican sus propias cajas y nos lanzan el anzuelo de segun ellos sus nuevos modelos mas rendidores para seguir llenandoles los bolsillos a costa de ya sabes de quien.

Si escucharas las FH1 modificadas comparandola frente a frente con la original, con su parlante original y a una misma potencia y escucharas y notaras claramente quien da mas presion no te exaltarías tanto. Y si la original me hubiera sonado mejor que la modificada simplemente la dejaba como esta.

Si hasta los motores de coches ultracomplejos de ultima tecnología se pueden modificar para ganar mas HP o potencia y acá creen que no se va a poder modificar una simple caja.....en fin. 

Saludos.


----------



## salsero48

Hola amigos foristas es de gran interés para mi querer saber si alguien tiene o me puede ayudar con las medidas o  plano para hacerme un par de bajos tipo serwin vega para parlantes de 15´´ aqui e encontrado algunos planos pero para parlante de 18´´pero no se si esas medidas las pueda modificar y como hacerlo, les agradecería a quien me pudiera colaborar yo soy muy inquieto y estoy seguro que yo mismo los armaría y tendría unos buenos clon


----------



## ialvega

Mi hermano aquie en el foro te contestarian, que si eres tan inquieto como asi que no has consultado y creo que es la verdad, yo por hay tengo una formulita para calcular las medidas y las postie y alguien me dijo que no estaba del todo mal la verdad te digo los he fabricado hasta para parlantes de 12¨ y todo me ha salido bien. ha tambien vivo en cartagena



salsero48 dijo:


> Hola amigos foristas es de gran interés para mi querer saber si alguien tiene o me puede ayudar con las medidas o  plano para hacerme un par de bajos tipo serwin vega para parlantes de 15´´ aqui e encontrado algunos planos pero para parlante de 18´´pero no se si esas medidas las pueda modificar y como hacerlo, les agradecería a quien me pudiera colaborar yo soy muy inquieto y estoy seguro que yo mismo los armaría y tendría unos buenos clon


----------



## salsero48

Gracias amigo ialvega por tu comentario pero si enverad me quieres ayudar coméntame cual es tu formula para calcular las medidas y aprovechando que somos de cartagena como me pondría en contacto con tigo


----------



## ialvega

mi hermano la verdad es que no me acuerdo pero yo postie esas medidas, y bueno tienes que tomar las medidas tu mismo, como? busca en internet varios modelos de cajas y mira cuanto miden los que tienen parlantes de 15 pulgadas mas o menos asi empece yo pero bueno yo vivo en San Jose, estamos en contacto. chao



salsero48 dijo:


> Gracias amigo ialvega por tu comentario pero si enverad me quieres ayudar coméntame cual es tu formula para calcular las medidas y aprovechando que somos de cartagena como me pondría en contacto con tigo


----------



## mono pibe

salsero48 dijo:


> Gracias amigo ialvega por tu comentario pero si enverad me quieres ayudar coméntame cual es tu formula para calcular las medidas y aprovechando que somos de cartagena como me pondría en contacto con tigo



​aca te doy unas medidas de un bajo con parlante de 15" espero te allude  saludos.....


----------



## salsero48

gracias amigo mono pibe por tu aporte a mi causa de verdad la considero de gran ayuda creo que en pocos día estaré iniciando mi poyecto y atengo la madera una vez mas gracias


----------



## yutzuke

gracias  esto si es una buena  comunidad  por foro como esto  hay que luchar y compratir  toda la informacion q se  pueda   salu2  agradesco sus ayuda


----------



## mono pibe

amigo aqui dejo imagenes del nuevo bajo ts42 de 21 pulgadas ,las medidas aun no las tengo​


----------



## zeta_bola_1

la suspension del woofer esta rota? justo arriba en la foto asi como se ve


----------



## Tacatomon

Excelentes fotos compañero Monopibe. Se interesante el altavoz con su tecnología de disipación de calor. Lo que no me gusta nada de nada, es el como ensamblan el recinto acústico. Solo pegamento y pedazos de madera reforzando las uniones. Espero que todo esté engrapado, ya que para ellos, es "La cereza del pastel"

No hay nada como un buen baffle DIY bien atornillado.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## jmalaf

Hola amigos, yo le estoy trabajando a las medidas del ts-42 en autocad, cuando las tenga lista las publico


----------



## Caliper

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> la suspension del woofer esta rota? justo arriba en la foto asi como se ve



Allí parece que se le escapó el desarmador.. tengo un Selenium con una rotura identica.

Ya me imagino cuanto pesará esa cajota.

Saludos.


----------



## mono pibe

​


zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> la suspension del woofer esta rota? justo arriba en la foto asi como se ve



que es eso , suspension de que , de algun ahutomovil...


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola amigos como estan esta imagen en 3d la e dibujado sin medidas reales.


----------



## mono pibe

algo mas para complementar  el ts 42


----------



## chelanga

holaa...soy nuevo en el foro!!la verdad que estoy impresionado por las cosas que veo que saben y arman!!la verdad que me han dado muchas ganas de armar uno  de estos...me gustaría que me recomienden que parlante le puedo poner (si pueden darme marcas y modelos de alta y media gama) los cuales pueda conseguir en Argentina, la potencia que usaría para estos seria de 1200w saludos


----------



## carlosmeza

son muy buenas fotos,con estas ya puedo entender los diagramas que encontre


----------



## SonyXploD

que tipo de caja es esta?
Ver el archivo adjunto 64594


----------



## Tacatomon

SonyXploD dijo:


> que tipo de caja es esta?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 64594



La imagen se ve Muy pequeña. Edita el mensaje y coloca una imagen más visible.

De lejos, parece un Reflex Doble...


----------



## sonidomax1

no se puede apreciar la imagen, coloca una mas grande


----------



## Caliper

SonyXploD dijo:


> que tipo de caja es esta?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 64594



Se parece bastante al EAW SB850

Aunque Selenium tambien tiene modelos parecidos.

Saludos.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola amigos, la verdad yo soempre eh querido un par de estos bafles cerwin vega ab36 pero cuestan 11,600 pesos la poeza y eso se me hace muy caro.
Yo lei todos los mensajes buscando los planos del amigo vcugr pero veo que aun no los ha suvido, espeto que lo haga pronyo porque seria de muchisima ayuda.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## alexferbus

yo tenia la misma duda pero, un dia encontré los planos y me puse a desarrollar los bajos, como no tenia las mediadas de los semi-circulos los hice proporcionales. y los probé. primero me dio un buen sonido pensé era la medida, pero despues hice los bajos con el orificio completo y me aumento el rendimiento de los bajos. para mi fue mejor dejarlos completos sin el invento se los semi-circulos. mis parlantes son MTE bobina 5pulgadas


----------



## haroldo

aldemarar dijo:


> si son lisas y sobre las que funden en cartagena vi las del rey de rocha y no me gustaron tienen un mal acabado,les quedo el aluminio poroso



Cierto quedan con mal acado alguien podria decirme donde conseguir las originales


----------



## eltaladrohumano

Hola, alguien tendrìa los planos completos de la CV AB36 ya que quiero hacerme un par de esas cajas de graves para mi. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon

eltaladrohumano dijo:


> Hola, alguien tendrìa los planos completos de la CV AB36 ya que quiero hacerme un par de esas cajas de graves para mi. Saludos y gracias.



Mensajes más atrás están varios planos compañero. 

Saludos.


----------



## djfactory

jmalaf dijo:


> Hola amigos, yo le estoy trabajando a las medidas del ts-42 en autocad, cuando las tenga lista las publico



para cuando las publicas???


----------



## jmalaf

hola amigos aqui les subo los planos del ts 42 en autocad 2006, son las originales de cerwin vega, con la herramienta¨dimension¨ scan las medidas, espero les sirvan y lo hagan


----------



## luis78o

tu ar chivo no se be vien creo que estamal



me parese que tu archivo esta mal


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Disculpen amigos, pero yo no tengo el programa con el que se habre el archivo :S , no lo podrian subir en PDF o algo mas universal de abrir??!  jejeje

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## mono pibe

​


jmalaf dijo:


> hola amigos aqui les subo los planos del ts 42 en autocad 2006, son las originales de cerwin vega, con la herramienta¨dimension¨ scan las medidas, espero les sirvan y lo hagan[/QUO amigo colocalo en pdf ,saludo


----------



## jmalaf

bien amigos mañana les coloco el pdf, ya que no me encuentro en mi pc ok


----------



## djfactory

no aparecen las medidas solo el draw


----------



## jmalaf

hay esta el pdf las medidas estan en mm


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Se ve bien!!!

PD: No me gusta ser un aguafiestas perooo no tienes las medidas del frente (ancho, etc)???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## jmalaf

este bafle tiene 61 cm de ancho


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Es verdad amigo, me metí a la pagina de Cerwin Vega y aqui estan los datos del TS-42

*Descripción:*

El TS-42 es el cuerno más fuerte, más profundo y más potente jamás creado por plegado Cerwin-Vega! Su magnífico diseño y las características excepcionales lo hace ideal para su uso en las situaciones más difíciles donde se requiere bajo vigorosa, como el sonido en vivo, instalaciones, locales grandes, DJs móviles, y aplicaciones del club.
Con un gigantesco 21 "woofer con la avanzada tecnología Stroker ™ y la entrega de 144 dB de SPL máximo (mejor que dos altavoces de 18" dobladas cuerno), el TS-42 sube el listón frecuencia bajo rendimiento al siguiente nivel.
El cuerno TS-42 Plegada entrega más bajo por pulgada cuadrada que otros diseños de subwoofer e incluye una boca de la trompeta curvada preparan para una respuesta de frecuencia más suave, un aluminio fundido impresionante C-Series puerta que actúa como un disipador de calor funcional, y tazas de polos adicionales de profundidad para mayor estabilidad con altavoces de rango completo.
El TS-42 es un altavoz grande y fuerte, pero gracias a sus ruedas integradas y asas extra que son capaces de moverse fácilmente y transportarla.

*Especificaciones*

-Respuesta de frecuencia: 35 Hz-3db - 215 Hz /-10dB 33 Hz - 230 Hz
 -Capacidad de Potencia: 1000W RMS / 2000W Programa / Pico 4000W
 -Potencia recomendada: 1500 w - 2000 W @ 8 ohms
 -Conectores de entrada: (2) Neutrik Speakon
 -Sensibilidad (1W/1m): 108 dB
 -Impedancia nominal: 8 ohmios
 -SPL máximo: 144 dB

*Peso:* 103.6 Kg

*Medidas:* 108cm de alto x 61cm de ancho x 115cm de fondo (en los planos que subiste, vienen los milimetros exaactos  )

Pero que buen ampli se lleva el bajo este.

SALUDOS!!!

PD: Les dejo el link de donde lo saque http://www.cerwinvega.com/pro-audio/folded-horn-subwoofer/ts-42.html


----------



## alexferbus

excelentes. son los que mas se están usando en sonido profesional. lo unico malo es que pesan mas que un muerto...


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Tengo una duda que me acaba de surgir mientras re-leia el post. Imaginemos que decido armarme los bafles TS-42, en primera no encuentro aca en Mexico  bocinas de 21" y en segundo, imaginando que las encuentro, no influye en algo los parametros T/S de esta al ponerla en el bafle???

Suponiendo que me baja la locura al recordar mi nivel economico y decido armar los AB-36 porque es mas facil encontrar las de 18", denuevo, influye mucho los parametros T/S de la bocina que compre con respecto al bafle???

SALUDOS!!!





KERLY dijo:


> foreros que hay de nuevo aqui nuevamente  les muestro algunas imagenes de un segundo par de mis clon cv terminadas para montarle dos nuevos bebes...jejej hablamos



Oye amigo KERLY, que planos son los que estas usando??? los de la pagina 6, al final??? Esque te quedaron impresionantes y con mucha calidad! casi son originales! 

PD: Lei que le ponen bocina Fane Colossus 18-xb , la busque en internet y anda en $4000 la pieza  se ve que an de ser muuuuuuuy buenas jejeje

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## ialvega

bueno les comento que por fin construimos nuestro bajo cerwin vega AB-36C y no se imaginan como sacamos las medidas, ya que varias personas se ofrecieron para hacerlo, bueno despued subo las fotos para que las vean y la critiquen


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

amigos.
acabo de comprar esta bocina 
BOCINA JZG -CV
TAMAÑO DE... 18"
IMPEDANCIA... 8 OHM
POTENCIA...2200 WATTS    (la potencia real segun es de 1000w)
FRECUENCIA... 80-4200  HZ
SENSIBILIDAD ...95 DB
BOBINA... 4" KAPTON
IMAN... 125 OZ
CANASTA... DE ALUMINIO
CONO... NO PRENSADO
POWER REAK 2200 WATTS 


tengo dudas si se podra usar un cajon tipo revote de cerwin vega
o que cajon es mas recomendable para esta bocina
la he probadon con el amplificadore QSC1700 que esta en el foro con 65+65vcc y suena muy bien  aun asi sin el cajon


----------



## ialvega

Bueno como les dije aquí les pongo las fotos de mi bajo Cerwin Vega AB36C quiero que me digan que ven diferente o no se lo que ustedes digan para corregir


----------



## Tacatomon

ialvega dijo:


> Bueno como les dije aquí les pongo las fotos de mi bajo Cerwin Vega AB36C quiero que me digan que ven diferente o no se lo que ustedes digan para corregir



DATBASS!!!






Excelente trabajo compañero. Se ve muy bien esa caja. Enhorabuena.






Saludos al foro.


----------



## elkin77

¿como hago para que se refresque el calentamiento cerwin vega AB-36C


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Poner tapas de aluminio que funcionarian como disipador de calor, asi como en el bafle original, pero que igual si no le pones tapa de aluminio funciona bien.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola a Todos.  
Navegando y buscando y buscando encontré los Parámetros de las Bocinas AB-36C de Cerwin Vega, para así comparar con nuestros parlantes.


----------



## Mondo

ialvega dijo:


> Bueno como les dije aquí les pongo las fotos de mi bajo Cerwin Vega AB36C quiero que me digan que ven diferente o no se lo que ustedes digan para corregir



Buenas Noches pana, estan muy finos tus cajas armonicas, me gustaria saber las medidas del corte en "B" de la tapa superior de la caja de compresion? Es que yo hice unos asi tambien, pero esta medida me hace falta... te lo agradeceria mucho... gracias...


----------



## Mondo

aldemarar dijo:


> que parlantes piensas colocar  en elcajon AB36




Buenos dias a todos, 

Quisiera saber si mi bajo 18Sound de 1000rsm sirve para este tipo de caja AB36? Es que soy nuevo en esto y me da como miedo poner mi bajo en esa caja ya que he escuchado que la presion del aire debe soportarla el bajo, por eso debe ser un bajo muy poderoso y de muy buena calidad... Espero me ayuden por favor...


----------



## palomo

Mondo, Mondo....mondo hablar de 18sound es hablar de una de las mejores bocinas que se fabrican, no tengas miedo de meter este tipo de bocina en un bafle como el cervin, este tipo de bocina aun lo puedes meter en un bafle donde la camara de comprecion sea mas grande para poderlo llevar un poco mas abajo en sus frecuencias a producir, solo si la 18sound es el modelo 18LW2400 o su hermano menor el 1400 si es de otro modelo el cervin le queda bien


----------



## Mondo

palomo dijo:


> Mondo, Mondo....mondo hablar de 18sound es hablar de una de las mejores bocinas que se fabrican, no tengas miedo de meter este tipo de bocina en un bafle como el cervin, este tipo de bocina aun lo puedes meter en un bafle donde la camara de comprecion sea mas grande para poderlo llevar un poco mas abajo en sus frecuencias a producir, solo si la 18sound es el modelo 18LW2400 o su hermano menor el 1400 si es de otro modelo el cervin le queda bien



Gracias por tu aclaracion amigo... la caja la construi yocon un plano... el corte en "B" de la caja de resonancia lo hice a mi gusto, ya que en los planos de la caja acustica, no esta la medida exacta del corte en "B". Gracias nuevamente Men...


----------



## salsero48

hola ialvega te agradecería si me pudieras regalar las medidas o plano con que hiciste tus bajos cerwin vega AB36C de 15¨ya que estoy interesado en armar unos para mi. En este medio e solicitado pero nadie me a dado una respuesta satisfactoria y viendo las fotos que montaste y que te quedaron muy buenos me atreví a pedirte que me ayudaras.   
	Fotos de Mi Cerwin Vega AB-36C.pdf     hermano de antemano te agradezco por tu colaboracion


----------



## ialvega

salsero48 dijo:


> hola ialvega te agradecería si me pudieras regalar las medidas o plano con que hiciste tus bajos cerwin vega AB36C de 15¨ya que estoy interesado en armar unos para mi. En este medio e solicitado pero nadie me a dado una respuesta satisfactoria y viendo las fotos que montaste y que te quedaron muy buenos me atreví a pedirte que me ayudaras.
> Fotos de Mi Cerwin Vega AB-36C.pdf     hermano de antemano te agradezco por tu colaboracion



Gracias Por tus Comentarios en Que parte cartagena vives yo vivo por l mercado


----------



## mrmay

ialvega dijo:


> Bueno como les dije aquí les pongo las fotos de mi bajo Cerwin Vega AB36C quiero que me digan que ven diferente o no se lo que ustedes digan para corregir


 hola como estas espero mi peticion no te incomode seria pocible que nos dieras las medidas de tu cerwin vega AB 36c me gustaria mucho construirlos

gracias por tu atencion y por tu aporte


----------



## ingkhonejo

LoMax13CE dijo:


> Hola a Todos.
> Navegando y buscando y buscando encontré los Parámetros de las Bocinas AB-36C de Cerwin Vega, para así comparar con nuestros parlantes.
> http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/1949/strokercv.png



Hola buen día.
Tengo cajas Cerwin vega Ab 36B, el problema es que no encuentro el repuesto original o bien el genérico para la bobina.

Me llamo la  atención que encontraste los parámetros para esa bocina, ya que he estado buscando para esta bocina (FH18D) y al parecer solo encuentro para la FH18E. Agradecería me ayudaras a buscar los parametros para así mandarla hacer.


----------



## elvis quispe zenteno

Hola buenas soy de Bolivia y mi pregunta es yo tambien tengo las bocinas Sound LW 2400 y quisiera meterlas en un  Cerwin Vega AB pero me da miedo  después puede romperse el cono por eso la pregunta: sera posible que esta bocina aguante la presión que ejerce esta caja Cerwin Vega AB por favor espero sus respuestas, ya que en mi pais es mas popular las tsw 218  pero no me convence por eso estoy optando por las Cerwin Vega  desde luego muchas gracias espero sus comentarios


----------



## manda16

quien pasa unos planos para   cerwin  vega   tapa metalica de 15


----------



## Tacatomon

manda16 dijo:


> quien pasa unos planos para   cerwin  vega   tapa metalica de 15








Yo quiero el Dominio total del mundo, pero no me dejan.

A lo largo del tema, si tienes ganas de leer, están varios planos para 15". Incluso, en Google están los planos modificados.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## alberwatu

palomo dijo:


> Mondo, Mondo....mondo hablar de 18sound es hablar de una de las mejores bocinas que se fabrican, no tengas miedo de meter este tipo de bocina en un bafle como el cervin, este tipo de bocina aun lo puedes meter en un bafle donde la camara de comprecion sea mas grande para poderlo llevar un poco mas abajo en sus frecuencias a producir, solo si la 18sound es el modelo 18LW2400 o su hermano menor el 1400 si es de otro modelo el cervin le queda bien



o se que el modelo 18LW2400 o su hermano menor el 1400 no las puedo meter en ese tipo de cajon ,,, pero por que ?


----------



## Tacatomon

alberwatu dijo:


> o se que el modelo 18LW2400 o su hermano menor el 1400 no las puedo meter en ese tipo de cajon ,,, pero por que ?



En http://www.eighteensound.com/

Las hojas de datos de esos altavoces que entre los cajones a usar están los Horn Loaded. Que vienen siendo los diseños de Cerwin Vega.

Si se pueden usar los 18LW2400 y 1400 en los CV. Los altavoces tienen las características necesarias para trabajar ahí.

Pero, Si no saben ajustar la señal que le llega a esos altavoces, sea el cajón que sea, habrá problemas. 

Saludos al foro.


----------



## pedroteka

ialvega dijo:


> Bueno como les dije aquí les pongo las fotos de mi bajo Cerwin Vega AB36C quiero que me digan que ven diferente o no se lo que ustedes digan para corregir



hermano pasate los planos yo quiero armar un par iguales gracias de antemano


----------



## ialvega

pedroteka dijo:


> hermano pasate los planos yo quiero armar un par iguales gracias de antemano



para todos los que pidieron los plano les digo algo, varias personas en el foro me ha enseñado a buscar a investigar y les agradezco mucho, gracias a ellos logre sacar las medidas de esta espectacular caja para bajos amigos ingenienselas, para sacar las medidas de algo como se hace facil a escala tomen como medida las de las cajas originales y a escala deben salir alguna cosa me dicen las medidas y con gusto les dire si estan malas o no, les comento que los puse a sonar con 1 parlante de 2000 w y miercoles impresionante. espero las medidas.

atte
Ialvega


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Muy interesante,me parece que voy a hacer unas para mis 18Sound LW1400,valdra la pena realmente cambiar la frontal por este diseño?


----------



## Tacatomon

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Muy interesante,me parece que voy a hacer unas para mis 18Sound LW1400,valdra la pena realmente cambiar la frontal por este diseño?



Mmm. No Estaría muy seguro del cambio. Son cajas muy pesadas y demasiado robustas. Por ese lado no me convence. Pero por el lado acústico. Son unas cajas muy eficientes y realmente son capaces de desarrollar bastante SPL. Como contrapartida, son muy direccionales y tienen a dejar muchos puntos ciegos cuando uno se desplaza horizontalmente enfrente de ellas.

Para esos altavoces, y ganar mas rendimiento en SPL que los cajones Reflex, te recomendaría el Famoso Cubo18

http://www.freespeakerplans.com/plans/14-plans/basscab/11-cubo-18

O su evolución, el Cubo Sub.

http://www.freespeakerplans.com/plans/14-plans/basscab/6-cubo-sub

Son muy buenos bafles, he estado siguiendo de cerca esos diseños y realmente son excelentes en relación SPL/Tamaño Vs un Reflex Común.

Recién termine mi contrato de trabajo, espero armar 2 Cubo Sub, ya que a mi juicio, es más fácil de hacer y con altavoces como el W1400 se obtendría bastantes frecuencias bajas, además de poder ser usado con variedad de altavoces que sigan ciertos parámetros.

Saludos!


----------



## haroldo

KNIGHTKNIGHT dijo:


> Si asi como dices sony. Por lo de decidir que caja hacer te recomendaría que comenzarás con un turbosound busca en google imágenes la Tsw-118, se puede variar su construccion para obtener diferentes respuestas. El recinto lo calculas Con el winsd para mejor respuesta del woofer que tengas yo hice asi Con un par de bajitos de 12" y suenan en sitio abierto casi a 80 metros, horita la tengo medido desarmada para hacerle unas modificaciones que planifique. También la tsw-218 es muy buena tenia 2 y los vendí. Me ofrecieron buen precio
> 
> 
> 
> Te recomendaría esta:  http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...51576740_100000976788713_241625_7007310_n.jpg
> 
> No puedo poner la imagen porque estoy conectado desde el teléfono  http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...740_100000976788713_241625_7007310_n.jpg?dl=1 puse una no se si se vea
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora si estoy en la PC, esta es la imagen de la lamina del CV
> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...81731413_1316418193_33141546_1863803664_n.jpg



Amigo sera que tienes los planos de esta caja con dos parlante desde hace tiempo quiero hacerme dos


----------



## Alexander Castellanos

*haroldo*  Amigo sera que tienes los planos de esta caja con dos parlante desde hace tiempo quiero hacerme dos                                                                                                                                                                   hola hecha un vistazo por aquí tal ves este lo que buscas https://www.google.co.ve/url?sa=t&r...6YGgAQ&usg=AFQjCNHPE6PfjNF_8GGgNncFIEmJ-YURTg


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Tacatomon dijo:


> Mmm. No Estaría muy seguro del cambio. Son cajas muy pesadas y demasiado robustas. Por ese lado no me convence. Pero por el lado acústico. Son unas cajas muy eficientes y realmente son capaces de desarrollar bastante SPL. Como contrapartida, son muy direccionales y tienen a dejar muchos puntos ciegos cuando uno se desplaza horizontalmente enfrente de ellas.
> 
> Para esos altavoces, y ganar mas rendimiento en SPL que los cajones Reflex, te recomendaría el Famoso Cubo18
> 
> http://www.freespeakerplans.com/plans/14-plans/basscab/11-cubo-18
> 
> O su evolución, el Cubo Sub.
> 
> http://www.freespeakerplans.com/plans/14-plans/basscab/6-cubo-sub
> 
> Son muy buenos bafles, he estado siguiendo de cerca esos diseños y realmente son excelentes en relación SPL/Tamaño Vs un Reflex Común.
> 
> Recién termine mi contrato de trabajo, espero armar 2 Cubo Sub, ya que a mi juicio, es más fácil de hacer y con altavoces como el W1400 se obtendría bastantes frecuencias bajas, además de poder ser usado con variedad de altavoces que sigan ciertos parámetros.
> 
> Saludos!




Bueno Taca,ya encargue la madera,para mañana por la tarde arranca el armado de las cajas,vamos a ver que sale!!!


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

amigos he andado por republica del salvador, en mexico df viendo bocinas
vi unas de marca  GAPP  de 18" bobina de 4  de doble iman segun dicen que es de 1600 w rms
a lo que yo no lo cre, pero mi pregunta es que si estas bocinas son buenas para usarlas con un cajon de rebote, las quiero para eventos caseros. 
ya que la de  18" que compre anteriormente marca  JZG de 18" se medio quemo hace unos dias.
y ya se escuchan roncas, estoy usando el amplificador QSC 1700 con  65+65 a 10am
gracias amigos


----------



## Tacatomon

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> amigos he andado por republica del salvador, en mexico df viendo bocinas
> vi unas de marca  GAPP  de 18" bobina de 4  de doble iman segun dicen que es de 1600 w rms
> a lo que yo no lo cre, pero mi pregunta es que si estas bocinas son buenas para usarlas con un cajon de rebote, las quiero para eventos caseros.
> ya que la de  18" que compre anteriormente marca  JZG de 18" se medio quemo hace unos dias.
> y ya se escuchan roncas, estoy usando el amplificador QSC 1700 con  65+65 a 10am
> gracias amigos



Te recomiendo las Eminence. Para las cajas tipo "Rebote" está el modelo Omega Pro 18A. No te recomiendo altavoces de baja calidad. Gastas mas al fin de cuentas. Mejor procura una mejor inversión.

Saludos!


----------



## fantazma

ialvega dijo:


> Bueno como les dije aquí les pongo las fotos de mi bajo Cerwin Vega AB36C quiero que me digan que ven diferente o no se lo que ustedes digan para corregir



podrías subir las medidas de tus bafles. están geniales


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Tacatomon dijo:


> Te recomiendo las Eminence. Para las cajas tipo "Rebote" está el modelo Omega Pro 18A. No te recomiendo altavoces de baja calidad. Gastas mas al fin de cuentas. Mejor procura una mejor inversión.
> 
> Saludos!




Tacatomon  sabee,
bueno amigo ya que tu sabes mucho de bocinas y tienes mas experiencias  
esas bocinas que tal patean. me refiero hasta donde se siente el golpe en distancia. 

otra de mis dudas es que si mi amplificador trabaja a 2 ohms
y nadamas le pongo una sola y unica bocina de 8 ohms 
la bocina puede quemarse, o es nesesario poner 2 por lo menos para que aguenten la potencia del amplificador  hablando del amplificador  qsc 1700

la semana pasada,  he completado el driver de 1500w rms asiatico que dejo el amigo yiroshi
el que es con 2sc5200 y 2sa1943
y solo use 1 2sa1943 y 1 2sc5200  para la prueba a ver si amplificaba bien y con una tencion de entrada de 48+48 dc a 6 amperios
la verdad suena muy bien no calienta.  ahora solo hace falta terminarlo y a ver si se puede trabajar a 90 + 90 dc 

y quiero ponerle unas bocinas buenas y que den una patada a lo lejos 
son mejor las eminence o las cerwin vega  o  peavy

cual me recomiendas tacato para ir haciendo el marranito  
gracias broder. a ver si para enero doy mi primera tocada  
ya que a mis amigos les gusto como suena el ampli que me hice " QSC 1700" con esa bocina fea,   " la JZG "  pero apesar de eso suena bien, ahora no me imagino una buena como ha de sonar


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

ya no pude editar mi pregunta. bueno la pregunta va dirigida a todos los amigos en general, nadamas que tacatomon por lo que see,
el tiene años con equipos de sonido. alguien mas que conozca de buenas bocinas ?


----------



## Tacatomon

Si tu amplificador es estable a 2Ohms y lo cargas con 8Ohms, entregará menos potencia que a 2Ohms. Recuerda que al aumentar la resistencia de carga, baja la corriente que circula por la bobina del altavoz y la potencia es menor. No es necesario que pongas mas altavoces.

Para altavoces en cajas Folded Horn, está la 18LW2400 de Eighteen Sound, la 18TBX100 de B&C y de RCF están las LF18G400 o LF18X400.

Saludos!


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

gracias compañero tacato    
vamos a ahorrar y comprarme alguna de estas chuladas para sorprender mas a los amigos


----------



## mamatio

Hola Alguien Que Tengo Los Planos Del Cerwin Vega Modolo Viejo?-. Porfa!


----------



## manda16

buenas que pasaria si en una caja cerwin vega o una  rapida pongo el parlante  mirando hacia mi osea que el sonido quede  presionado


----------



## Fogonazo

Siempre el sonido "Queda presionado", el cono del parlante entra y sale, cuando "Entra" comprime (Presiona) cuando "Sale" Descomprime (Hace vacío)


----------



## serespecial

que bien algun experto puede decirme que papel juega los sub bajos en una miniteca ya que el bajo es que te da la presion


----------



## jmalaf

esta son las medidas del ab36c en mm


----------



## ialvega

bueno gracias por sus comentarios bueno las cajas AB36C que fabrique en realidad no existen a lo que me refiero es que esas cajas para parlante de 15 pulgadas no existen, pero la pregunta es como saque las medidas bueno yo les dire como, facil a escala, si a escala averiguen como es y me cuentan

atte,
Ialvega




			
				cristobalaparicio dijo:
			
		

> Amigo que planos utilizates para realizar estas cajas servin vega estoy interzado en realizar unas cajas igual a las tuyas
> 
> amigo el plano de la parte de frente las tienes estas son las del ab 36 para bajo de 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vcugr dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> que tal amigos seque les eh quedado mal pero eh tenido demasiado trabajo mmm hoy acabo de terminar otras dos cajas de cerwin vega voy a subir las fotos chequenlas
> 
> amigo que planos utilizaste para realizar estas cajas ya que quiero fabricarlas
> 
> 
> amigo que planos utilizaste para realizar estas cajas ya que quiero fabricarlas
> 
> amigo que planos utilizaste para realizar estas cajas ya que quiero fabricarlas
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## ByRecbaR

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> yo tengo el plano con todas las medidas en centimetros, lo unico que me falta es la parte del orificio del parlante, aunque yo he visto los clones de esas cajas (hechas en casa) y el orificio lo hacen totalmente circular y suena muy bien, la verdad es que no se para que le hacen esa forma al orificio, de todas maneras dejame escanear el plano y pronto lo subo al foro.
> saludos....
> ojala pronto alguien mas se interese en le tema, para solucionar esta duda



amigo de casualidad tiene los planos o las medidas para este sistema pero para parlante 12 pulgadas. ya que quiero algo mas pequeño. ante mano gracias


----------



## csdgpr

ByRecbaR dijo:


> amigo de casualidad tiene los planos o las medidas para este sistema pero para parlante 12 pulgadas. ya que quiero algo mas pequeño. ante mano gracias



Saludos RecbaR.

Yo hice un par de cajas para 12". La formula es muy fácil. 

1. Bajé el plano de 18"que aparece en este foro.
2. Calculé la diferencia de 18 a 12. Es 33%.
3. En el mismo plano busqué cada medida y la multipliqué por .33 luego le resté ese numero a la medida principal.
4. Ejemplo... 18 X .33= 5.94
5. Ejemplo... 18 - 5.94 = 12.06
6. Escribí todas las medidas en el mismo plano.
7. Luego en el panel hice los trazos de afuera para corregir la diferencia antes de cortar.
Me tomó alrededor de 7 días en prepararlas.
8. Respecto al hueco de la bocina. La hice abierta no en forma de 8 como se han preguntado en el foro.
9. Le instalé un woofer de 400w RMS, 800w Peak @ 8 Ohm.
10. El amplificador es de 800w RMS @ 8 Ohm. 1600w @ 4 Ohm.
11. A la distancia de 20' se siente el golpe del bajo en el pecho.
12. El amplificador de bajo está conectado a la salida de subwoofer del ecualizador beringer.

Espero que logre construir sus cajones de bajo con éxito. No se rinda y envíe sus fotos cuando las termine.



Espero le gusten las fotos de mis cajones de bajo.


----------



## csdgpr

Estas fotos son diferentes etapas de la construcción. En la ultima foto estoy probando el sonido de los bajos junto con las voces antes de forrarlos con felpa de color negro. Ya las usé en 3 conciertos y suenan muy bien.


----------



## ferrari

Buen trabajo csdgpr,  pero una inquietud respecto a la tercera foto, la caja de la derecha parece mas alta que la otra, o es desnivel en la camioneta...


----------



## csdgpr

Saludos Ferrari.  

Fue un error que cometí durante el ensamblaje de las cajas.  Invertí el panel de los lados. La parte de atras la dejé hacia abajo y la de abajo hacia atras.  Cuando me dí cuenta, ya tenia todo ensamblado y los huecos de los tornillos estaban cubiertos. 

Pero cuando las instalo separadas no se nota la diferencia.  La proxima que haga estaré pendiente de no cometer el mismo error.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Pero esa caja seguramente no sonara igual que la otra no es asi?


----------



## CHUWAKA

es el mas completo que vi  muy detallado


----------



## csdgpr

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Pero esa caja seguramente no sonara igual que la otra no es asi?



Pues como los sonidos son tan bajos y la caja interna que encierra la bocina es igual en pulgadas cubicas que la otra no he notado la diferencia. Quizás utilizando el programa de analizar audio de podría notar. Esta prueba no la he realizado.

Saludos.


----------



## almota47

serespecial dijo:


> que bien algun experto puede decirme que papel juega los sub bajos en una miniteca ya que el bajo es que te da la presion



En muchas minitecas no se usan las frecuencias de bajos cercanas a los medios lo cual hace que se pierdan armónicos importantes, pero como es una competencia más de poder que de nitidez muchas veces no les importa ya que lo complementan con los medios. Saludos


----------



## ROYMARCOT

Compa me puedes por favor regalar las medidas me gusta la cabina interior quiero hacerla igual


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola buenos días a todos, en vista a mi poca experiencia en el mundo de carpinteria , tengo una consulta de acabados de bafles, como o con que herramienta se redondean las aristas o esquinas de los bafles, cual es el proceso adecuado?  Adjunto imagen de ejemplo:


----------



## Fogonazo

LoMax13CE dijo:


> Hola buenos días a todos, en vista a mi poca experiencia en el mundo de carpinteria , tengo una consulta de acabados de bafles, como o con que herramienta se redondean las aristas o esquinas de los bafles, cual es el proceso adecuado?  Adjunto imagen de ejemplo:








*Fresadora para madera*


----------



## LoMax13CE

Agradezco su Pronta respuesta amigo.


----------



## detrakx

Con este tipo de fresa.


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola tengo una consulta en cuanto a qué Speaker comprar entre:
Opcion 1_18Sound 18LW2400 de 1200 AES con 99dB que cuesta   340.00 US$
Opcion 2_Fane Colossus 18 XB de 1200 AES con 100dB que cuesta 370.00 US$

Esto es para tomar una decisión e iniciar a armar mis bafles CV.

Amigo detarkx fui a una Ferreteria donde tienen Fresadoras y la pieza para redondear esquinas pero, solo tienen una que dice que es de 1", es esta la adecuada?


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Yo te diria toda la vida el 18 Sound,es increible ese parlante,yo tengo el LW1400 y es un FIERRO,aparte ese fane solo tiene 7.5mm de xmax contra 9.5mm del 18 Sound


----------



## detrakx

Me parece un poco grande 1" de todos modos, con la altura de la fresa regulas el ataque. 
Por otro lado totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dice IDIMEBAGI si queres bajos, para altos SPL el Xmax es fundamental, ojo tambien mirar los graficos de distorsion que son importantes.


----------



## ialvega

Bueno aqui les dejo las medidas del popular Cerwin Vega AB36C, 18" y tambien las fotos de construccion para parlante de 15" que aclaro no existen, pero aja aca se saca para parlante de 15 " je je je bueno sin tanto palabreo,

ha saben como hice el adaptador de impedancia facil lo conecte mi portatil a el TV Plasma de miama y lo use a medida y con un metro media y bueno eso lo dibuje en un papel y ya ben el resultado je je je je je je.

Las fotos están aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/748569/ _Atte
alvega
Cartagena - Bolivar

las medidas son en Centimetros


----------



## ialvega

Amigo *edwindj* como esta, mire me estraña tu pregunta porque en Barranquilla segun hacen estos bajos, segun con las medidas que son osea para 15", para mi esta erradas porque?, porque cuando saque los calculos me dio medidas que cuando compre la tapa de aluminio me quedo bailando je je je je je je je je .5 de lado y lado.

Miercoles, las medidas de las tapas de lado y lado es de 76.2 cm yo respete los .2 porque me parecio importante

Amigo edwin*,* mira te comento que te estoy dando las medidas de las tapas de los lados*.* Con respecto a la tapa de aluminio, te digo algo cuando termine el bajo*;* tuve que cortarle 4 dedos y ponerle de lado y lado unos palitos de .5 cms porque me quedo bailando. *¿*Me entiendes*?* Alguna cosa me escribes. 

Bueno aqui estan las fotos de mis bajos Cerwin Vega 15", *edwin* si vez el bajo que tiene la tapa puesta de aluminio bueno esa es la que tuve que cortarla 4 dedos, y a los lados me toco ponerle a las cajas un palito de .5 cm, es por eso que digo que las medidas que hay por con esas tapas estan erradas pero aja.

atte
iavega
Cartagena - Bolivar


----------



## dexterqsc

compàñeros cordial saludos a todos, serian tan amables de colaborarme con el planito de alguna caja para bajos via rapida, tengo un amplificador de 600w aprox. y hasta donde entiendo este tipo de caja no exigen mucho al amplificador.


----------



## caojulio

Tengo un parlante mte 18tbx120 quisiera saber si se lo puedo colocar al cajón  ab36 incluyendo las famosas gafas o 8


----------



## Charquis1979

luis ander dijo:


> amigo esta es la forma que lleva el agujero espero les sirva a todos...
> 
> Aqui te dejo la forma del agujero



buenas noches pana pero que medidas lleva ese agujero osea el espacio que  que  queda



Amigos espero que me ayuden con este tema, como  hago para sacar las medidas de unas cajas cerwin vega ab 36 pero para parlante de 12 , osea como calculo para reducirlas


----------



## MUSICXD

Charquis1979 dijo:


> buenas noches pana pero que medidas lleva ese agujero osea el espacio que  que  queda
> 
> 
> 
> Amigos espero que me ayuden con este tema, como  hago para sacar las medidas de unas cajas cerwin vega ab 36 pero para parlante de 12 , osea como calculo para reducirlas



compa haga una regla de 3 con las medidas de las de 18 pulgadas, o sea si la de 18 tiene 90 de largo (ejemplo), pones 15 x 90 / 18 = 75 cm. y asi con todas las demas, espero q entiendas mano.

saludos





dexterqsc dijo:


> compàñeros cordial saludos a todos, serian tan amables de colaborarme con el planito de alguna caja para bajos via rapida, tengo un amplificador de 600w aprox. y hasta donde entiendo este tipo de caja no exigen mucho al amplificador.



saludos para usted tambien compa, mire hay un modelo muy bueno se lo recomiendo con toda confianza, coloque en google turbosound tsw118, ese es el nombre de la caja para bajos via rapida, yo tengo unos y le digo q no m han dejado mal para nada, te colocaria una imagen pero soy nuevo y el foro y n m permite colocarla.


----------



## El55delaguaracha

Hola foreros muy buena las cajas CERWIN VEGA, me voy a armar un par si dios quiere..

preguntas...

bueno ami me enseñaron asi Ejemplo, el parlante tira una 60% de sonido sale por el cono y otra el otro 40% por el lado del iman,, ahora la parte esa que queda serrada, la del iman, muere la ay ??? por que no sale ese 40 %..??
ay subí una foto marcada con rojo..

saludos colegas del sonido..!!!


----------



## El55delaguaracha

hola foreros comparto un vídeo que vi en Internet del sonido cerwin vegas muy buena calidad sonora avía sido y buenos golpes, también se ve ay un sistema de sonido array








saludos y disfruten


----------



## JESUS CERVANTES

Buenas noches amigos ... Soy de colombia anexo planos de la caja acustica cerwin vega ab - 36


----------



## ADGASA2005

ialvega dijo:


> Amigo *edwindj* como esta, mire me estraña tu pregunta porque en Barranquilla segun hacen estos bajos, segun con las medidas que son osea para 15", para mi esta erradas porque?, porque cuando saque los calculos me dio medidas que cuando compre la tapa de aluminio me quedo bailando je je je je je je je je .5 de lado y lado.
> 
> Miercoles, las medidas de las tapas de lado y lado es de 76.2 cm yo respete los .2 porque me parecio importante
> 
> Amigo edwin*,* mira te comento que te estoy dando las medidas de las tapas de los lados*.* Con respecto a la tapa de aluminio, te digo algo cuando termine el bajo*;* tuve que cortarle 4 dedos y ponerle de lado y lado unos palitos de .5 cms porque me quedo bailando. *¿*Me entiendes*?* Alguna cosa me escribes.
> 
> Bueno aqui estan las fotos de mis bajos Cerwin Vega 15", *edwin* si vez el bajo que tiene la tapa puesta de aluminio bueno esa es la que tuve que cortarla 4 dedos, y a los lados me toco ponerle a las cajas un palito de .5 cm, es por eso que digo que las medidas que hay por con esas tapas estan erradas pero aja.
> 
> atte
> iavega
> Cartagena - Bolivar






buenas noches amigo que medidas utilizaste para esta caja ?


----------



## ialvega

Amigo ADGASA2005 te comento que las medidas las tengo en otro pc y se me daño prometo cuando lo arregle publico las medidas que para mi son las mas precisas, y en cuanto a corte circular que tiene donde va el parlante les digo que este adaptador es el que le da el sabor a esta caja, pero eso si el parlante tiene que ser de un bien vatiaje ya que si no,  no va a dar el resultado deseado por experiencia lo digo y ha un buen amplificador (Planta)

att
Ialvega



ADGASA2005 dijo:


> buenas noches amigo que medidas utilizaste para esta caja ?


----------



## almota47

No me parece bien hacer una caja así para un 15" a menos que sea por mero ocio nunca escuche una que suene decentemente, ya que ni la casa comercial las hizo. Lo lógico sería hacer como 4 para lograr simular el golpe de un solo 18" pero sería interesante hacer pruebas y mi parecer es que 15" no es suficiente para crear una buena onda sub-sónica por debajo de los 60hz en un litraje tan bajo con eficiencia hay que saber hacer el laberinto con algún tipo de programa pero da lastima perder tiempo y dinero en tal experimento. Como final sería conveniente usar un buen SUB que por lo general es muy costoso y luego una amplificación de alta gamma. Saludos espero les ayude mi intervención.


----------



## darwinvelezgarcia

esta sera la mejor respuestas a todas sus dudas





El55delaguaracha dijo:


> Hola foreros muy buena las cajas CERWIN VEGA, me voy a armar un par si dios quiere..
> 
> preguntas...
> 
> bueno ami me enseñaron asi Ejemplo, el parlante tira una 60% de sonido sale por el cono y otra el otro 40% por el lado del iman,, ahora la parte esa que queda serrada, la del iman, muere la ay ??? por que no sale ese 40 %..??
> ay subí una foto marcada con rojo..
> 
> saludos colegas del sonido..!!!



 deja de hacete preguntas este es uno de los mejores o tal vez el mejor bajo del mundo con la respuesta que brinda no necesita un porcentaje


----------



## dexterqsc

aompañeros cordial saludos a todos, disculpen la molestia de casualidad alguno de ustedes saben donde puedo conseguir el plano de las cajas tipo cabaret. o no se si tendra otro nombre, pero si alguno de ustedes tienen el plano o alguna pagina donde los puedo conseguir se los agradeceria.


----------



## dexterqsc

compañeros disculpen la molestia pero es que no he logrado conseguir planos de estas cajas, por otra parte encontre que tambien reciben el nombre de cajas keeler pero aun asi no he concretado nada, si de casualidad alguno de ustedes tiene informacion de estas cajas se lo agradeceria de corazon que las compartieran.


----------



## John Miller

dexterqsc dijo:


> compañeros disculpen la molestia pero es que no he logrado conseguir planos de estas cajas, por otra parte encontre que tambien reciben el nombre de cajas keeler pero aun asi no he concretado nada, si de casualidad alguno de ustedes tiene informacion de estas cajas se lo agradeceria de corazon que las compartieran.




Hola buen día conozco muy bien estas cajas, son la JBL 4818 y efectivamente resiven el nombre de JBL Keeler y en Venezuela las llaman Cabaret.

http://hornplans.free.fr/4818.html













MK.


----------



## dexterqsc

compañero y que tal el rendimiento de esas cajas con respecto al spl, son mejores que las de la foto, esas medidas son para parlante 18 como haria para trabajarlas con parlantes 15 pulgadas, gracias por su colaboración compañero.


----------



## John Miller

Hola buen día la primera imagen como veras esta en pulgadas, la segunda esta en cm aqui te dejo la JBL en ambas medidas, con sus características y comportamiento, el Sound Pressure Level es excelente no hay como una JBL.

Este esta para 18" para 15" te tocaria buscar alguna caja que se adapte más a tu Subwoofer, no es nada fácil diseñar de 0 estas cajas.

JBL: https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.ratejna.info/DATA/JBL/4818/4818.pdf&ved=0ahUKEwjb0Pv-hY_LAhUBdR4KHWkODD0QFggiMAE&usg=AFQjCNHufPOHV3wyhRcaBXMEqJwu20q8Jg

Comparto mis cajas favoritas: http://wizardaudio.hu/hasznos.php

MK.


----------



## escamargoj

Muy buenas noches amigos, quiero hacerles una consulta y es de la conexión de los parlantes en los cerwin vegas. ¿ al  parlante se lee invierten las conexiones ? en ves de que el cono tire hacia afuera entonces lo hace es hacia dentro, esto es verdad o mentira, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

escamargoj dijo:


> Muy buenas noches amigos, quiero hacerles una consulta y es de la conexión de los parlantes en los cerwin vegas. ¿ al  parlante se lee invierten las conexiones ? en ves de que el cono tire hacia afuera entonces lo hace es hacia dentro, esto es verdad o mentira, gracias



Al parlante se le aplica tensión *"Alterna"*, el cono entra y sale siguiendo la excursión de la señal de audio.

Invertir "La Fase" solo se hace relevante en relación a otros gabinetes, si trabaja autónomo NO afecta.


----------



## escamargoj

A ok amigo Fogo muchas gracias, si es correcto como dice la señal que entra es alterna, pero como los parlantes tienen una polaridad creía que eso daría algún tipo de refuerzo en ellos puesto que en algunas partes lo he visto de esa manera y me llamo mucho la atención.


----------



## deivisgra

hola compañeros mucho gusto soy deivis y soy nuevo aqui viendo lo interesante del tema le adjunto y les quiero compartir este proyecto y lo tanto que me gusta este tipo de cabina tengos un par de 18 tbx 100 b&C


----------



## eduardozamen

Amigos una preguntita compré unas cajas con las medidas pero las veo muy grande y se me dificulta para guardarlas, que pasaría si las hago más pequeñas unos 75cm alto x 75 de fondo, será que se pierde mucha presión? Ooo..?


----------



## Fogonazo

eduardozamen dijo:


> Amigos una preguntita compré unas cajas con las medidas pero las veo muy grande y se me dificulta para guardarlas, que pasaría si las hago más pequeñas unos 75cm alto x 75 de fondo, será que se pierde mucha presión? Ooo..?


Los gabinetes para audio se supone fueron calculados y diseñados en base a las mediciones realizadas sobre los parlantes que en ellos se alojan, si cambias las medidas alteras todo.
Seria algo similar a reemplazar el motor de un automóvil fórmula 1 con el de un scooter, seguramente funcione, pero de ninguna manera lo hará como fue pensado.


----------



## eduardozamen

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los gabinetes para audio se supone fueron calculados y diseñados en base a las mediciones realizadas sobre los parlantes que en ellos se alojan, si cambias las medidas alteras todo.
> Seria algo similar a reemplazar el motor de un automóvil fórmula 1 con el de un scooter, seguramente funcione, pero de ninguna manera lo hará como fue pensado.


Gracias Amigo lo tendré en cuenta


----------



## c5trc101

Buenas noches, he leido y releido, y no se si sera mi falta de experiencia, pero no veo en ningun  lado, de cajas para bajos peavey, tengo 2 PRO18, 800w, 8ohm, que caja me recomendarian, la quisiera para sonido exterior, si es que sirven para ese proposito, ya que se que no son de alta gama, saludos


----------



## Alvaro2020

ialvega dijo:


> Amigo *edwindj* como esta, mire me estraña tu pregunta porque en Barranquilla segun hacen estos bajos, segun con las medidas que son osea para 15", para mi esta erradas porque?, porque cuando saque los calculos me dio medidas que cuando compre la tapa de aluminio me quedo bailando je je je je je je je je .5 de lado y lado.
> 
> Miercoles, las medidas de las tapas de lado y lado es de 76.2 cm yo respete los .2 porque me parecio importante
> 
> Amigo edwin*,* mira te comento que te estoy dando las medidas de las tapas de los lados*.* Con respecto a la tapa de aluminio, te digo algo cuando termine el bajo*;* tuve que cortarle 4 dedos y ponerle de lado y lado unos palitos de .5 cms porque me quedo bailando. *¿*Me entiendes*?* Alguna cosa me escribes.
> 
> Bueno aqui estan las fotos de mis bajos Cerwin Vega 15", *edwin* si vez el bajo que tiene la tapa puesta de aluminio bueno esa es la que tuve que cortarla 4 dedos, y a los lados me toco ponerle a las cajas un palito de .5 cm, es por eso que digo que las medidas que hay por con esas tapas estan erradas pero aja.
> 
> atte
> iavega
> Cartagena - Bolivar


Compa tiene las medidas


----------

